# Sheffield care girls...............part 10



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies



Love, luck & sticky vibes



Natasha x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Thanks minxy.

Me first whoo hoooo.

TQxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Minxy

Just seen that its your EC tomorrow - wishing you lots of luck and  

Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Minxy ~ I know I have said this elsewhere but I am wishing you lots of love and luck for tomorrow.

Hope you get lots of nice eggies

                                   

x x x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Lovlies,

Just popping on quickly to say hi. Been looking after my friends baby today, she's only a few weeks old, and while she was very good, I'm absolutley shattered! Not used to doing anything! 

Minxy ~ Hope e/c went well earlier and you got lots of nice eggies.  

Sally ~ How are you doing hun? How are things at work this week? Hope things everythings ok. 

Scooby ~ How are you? Hope Dave had a good birthday yesterday and he liked what you bought him! 

Karen  ~ How are you and the boobies doing?!  Guess you'll be finding out the sex of bubs then!  Some places have a guess for you at your dating scan, not sure if it's very accurate, but if you're desperate I guess you could ask them what they think! 

T.Q  ~ Not long now til your 12 week scan now, you getting excited to see the babies again? 

Hello to everyone else. 

Right tea nearly ready, baked cod tonight, yum! Bath and an early night I think. Although the apprentice is on later..  Never really watched it before, now I'm addicted!

Chat soon,

Love katy. xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy  ~ Thanks for reminding me that the Apprentice is on, I would have totally forgotten 

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Evening dearies
Yes I love the apprentice too 

Hope Minxy's EC went well 

Happy Birthday to Dave 

Hope you are all ok. I am just waiting for my DH to come back with a naughty McDonalds for me


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Thanks for asking after me 

EC went well....managed to get 30 eggs   Feeling sore and bloated as you'd imagine but generally fine.  Still at risk of OHSS so drinking lots and peeing lots.  Waiting for call tomorrow so hope we get a good number fertilise....and fingers crossed we can go to blasto.  Depending on how I feel but if I'm ok and no sign of OHSS and we get blasto then ET will be Monday...if still risk of OHSS and feeling unwell then they may postpone ET (and freeze all).  Obviously hoping I'll be fine !

Will let you know how we get on.

Lotsa love n luck 
Natasha


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Natasha ~  for your call in the morning, really hoping you get to blasto    

Hope your feeling less sore in the morning but 30 eggs is fantastic  

Take care hun

x x x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow Minxy Way to go!

30 eggs is fantastic!! Just seen on your other thread that 14 fertilised too! Brilliant news.  Sure you'll get some lovely blastos out of these.      Everything crossed for you.

Hope you're feeling ok. Keep us informed!

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

30!  Bloomin' 'eck! 

          to Minxy xxx 


Well would you believe this - came home to a letter today sent to my GP (and copy to us) from St James hospital saying we have reached the top of the waiting list for funding!!!!!!!  and that they have tried to contact us by phone and letter and we have not responded    - since when?  and they will take us off the list if our GP does not answer in 28 days!!!!??  Would you believe it?    What happened to 4 year waiting list they said in their letter last February?  We went private instead of waiting until I was 37 to get our one free go. 

I'm gonna write to them and explain that I am currently pg but don't want taking completely off the list until I have the baby in case of problems as if they take me off now and then anything went wrong (touch wood it doesn't of course) I bet I would have to apply for funding all over again...Once we have a child we won't meet the criteria so fair enough.  Was so happy with Care at Sheffield but if we had known we would have waited and had an NHS go obviously.  Pahhh


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen  ~ I have heard that Wakefield PCT have thrown quite a bit of money towards IVF to get the waiting times down to a sensible time  Flipping typical.

Katy ~ How you doing hun 

Sally ~ Haven't heard from you in a while are you OK


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sorry i haven't been around much this week.
To be honest i am trying to just get on with "normal" things & it is quite difficult for me to come on here, but I don't want you to think i am deserting you  

Katy - thanks for the text. Sorry i didn't reply, i was in the middle of doing a load of recipes ready for the girls to make up tomorrow. And then i got caught up with something else. 

Scooby - glad scan went OK on Monday. Hope Dave had a good birthday

Karen - that so typical about your NHS finding   How are the boobs  

Minxy - well, 30 isn't bad going! And 14 fertilised - well done   Hope you are feeling OK

TQ - you OK?

Well, better go
Sally
XX


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Wow it's quiet on here! Hope you're all enjoying the weekend...despite all the rain 

Sally ~ How are you hun? Don't you worry about taking a break from the site, like I said, I needed to after my negative cycles. Always came back fresher and raring to go again.  We will all still be here for you when you return if you decide on a little break. In the meantime lots of love and hugs.  xxx

Karen ~ How are you? How bloomin typical of that letter to arrive now!  If you haven't already written to them, I have the email address for the admin dept ( well the lady who deals with the waiting lists and funding) I used to badger them all the time to see where I was on the lists.  They are pretty good at responding quickly. Let me know and I will pm you. 

Hi Scooby ~ How are you today? What have you been up to this weekend? Any nice roast dinners on offer tonight? 

T.Q ~ How did your scan go? Hope your bubs are growing big and strong. 

Hello Deb Bee and Joseph, Hope you are both well. 

Hello to the rest of the gang. 

Been spring cleaning today.  Got dp to move all the furniture and heavy stuff while I dusted, cleaned, hoovered. Took hours... Only stopped once for cheese toasties!  The house has never looked so clean! I'm totally whacked now, Have a feeling I might ache all over tomorrow.  Think I need a nice warm soak later. Tea's a take away I think, only the menu's have been put somewhere... 

Love to all.

Katy. xxxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello
Hope you all had a nice weekend, I did, we went to Hornsea just for a nice drive on Saturday and then for a nice italian meal on Sat night and then we went out for a drive and shopping yesterday so thats why I didn't manage to get on here for a few days.

Would be glad of that email address please Katy as I have written a letter but not actually sent it yet.  

Nothing much to tell you, have booked today off as annual leave and also next Mon as I fancied a couple of long weekends.  Everyone at work is poorly with a nasty flu bug and I am trying to avoid them and get lots of rest to fight it off myself! Feel ok so far but have had to do 4 return to work meetings last week with these disease ridden people!  
I have had a long lie in and watched Jeremy Kyle in bed and then a nice luke warm bath this morning.  I should tidy the house really and I might have to as our downstairs Sky box seems to be broken so not much else to do.  Am sure DH can fix it when he gets home.

We have booked a private scan for this coming Saturday morning and also have midwife appointment tomorrow morning so fingers crossed bubs is doing what s/he is supposed to do....

Lots of love to you all 
Karen
xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Karen,

Hope you've had a nice day off.  

Have send you a pm with the email address.

Hope your midwife appt goes well tomorrow.

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi

Hope everyone is OK - seems a bit quiet   (but hey, i'm a fine one to talk  )

Katy - you sound like you had a very good spring clean yesterday  
Karen - i can't watch Jeremy Kyle - the chav's annoy me too much  
Scooby - you & bubs OK?  

Well, i seem to be surviving. Our appt with Dr Shaker has been put back a week cos he is on holiday the week they booked us in. So rather than see some random Dr from Nottingham, we are waiting another week.
Been doing my homework & got some questions to ask. Also had an email from one of the consultants @ Nottingham who has a "special interest" in MF who says we can go and see him for a second opinion if we want (sent him a letter explaining we weren't sure what to do next etc etc) And there are a few other options also.

But apart from that, nothing much to report.
Work is OK, just sitting tight for the next few weeks to see how things go

Right off to have my tea
Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Nice to hear from you  I know what you mean about the chavs, am sure they make up half the stories as it makes good TV. The Dr at Nottingham sounds promising do you think its worth an appointment with him  I guess see what Dr Shaker says first. Me and bubs are doing fine thanks 

Katy ~ Spring cleaning your eager   Glad to hear you weren't moving all furniture, well it will have given him something to do won't it    When is it you go back to work  You have told me but I have forgotten  Bubs is now moving around quite a lot and the kicks can be seen through my tummy  

Karen ~ I hope you manage to steer clear of all those germs at work, these bugs really don't seem to be shifting what with all this weird weather we have been having. Are you having your scan at the private place in Leeds  Any news on your 12 week scan yet 

x x x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

OMG I couldn't find us ~ we had slipped to page 2 

Sally ~ How you doing hun, thinking of you 

Katy ~ You all set to go back to work 

Karen ~ Have you managed to avoid all those illnesses at work  I don't understand why people feel the need to go to work when they are poorly, we are having lots of it at work at the moment, just hope I don't catch it 

Off to Paris this weekend, so really looking forward to a nice break, feel like I need one   

x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Oooh Paris... Lurvely! 

How is everyone?  I am fine. Midwife appointment went well on Tues, she is lovely. Says there is no reason why I can't have a home birth and was really supportive about it. She has put me down for one. I will keep an open mind because if pregnancy has any problems then of course will have to switch to hospital but if all goes well and normal then will stay at home      She has put me down for my 12 week scan so they will send me an appointment for that in the next couple of weeks and I go back to see her in a month.
Have booked that sneaky private scan at that place you went to Scooby for this Saturday anyway as I am desperate to know that bubs is still in there  

Hi Sally - Keep us posted about the Nottingham doc, sounds positive, when you seeing Doc Shaker? Hope it goes well and you get some good answers to your questions.  How are you doing at the moment?  Hope work is a bit better and that you are pampering yourself. 

Hi Scooby - I know, why do they come to work, a lad is off with an all over rash now and I've told him not to come back until he knows what the hell it is!  but he reckons he is coming back tomorrow.... 
Enjoy Paris, sounds lovely.  How are you getting there?

Hi Katy - Thanks for the email address.  I also emailed nice patient liason lady from my PCT and asked her if she could get Leeds hospitals to write to people on Wakefield PCT IVF waiting list and tell them waiting list has dramatically reduced and explained about our situation and she copied me in on a reply she got to my email from someone at Leeds PALS saying they would do that so at least some people may benefit financially by hanging on a bit.  Aren't you good, spring cleaning, my house is a wreck at the moment but I will have to tidy on Sat because in laws are coming for Sunday lunch down from Scotland.  I look forward to when my "nest building instinct" kicks in and I start having urges to clean and tidy    never gonna happen I think! 

Hi TQ - How are you and how are ickle twinnies?  

Hi Minxy if you are about!          

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Karen ~ We are going on the train from St Pancras      I hope your scan goes well on Saturday I am sure it will  

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello Lovlies,

Karen ~ aww glad your midwife appt went well and that she was nice. Mine seemed okay when I saw her, not very smilie, but apparantly she is very good in the delivery room, so thats all that matters!  Didn't realise you wanted a home birth. A friend recently had one and said it was so lovely and calm being in her own environment. Good for you. Hope bubs isn't a monkey and you manage to get one.  Great news about the email from Leeds PALS, like you say I'm sure some people would definately benefit having that information available to them. Well done. 

Scooby ~ Ooh Paris! Think you might find me and Karen in your suitcase!  Where are you staying? Is it just for the weekend? Need all the details. Never been before so you'll need to fill me in.  Yeah I'm back to work on Monday. Really not looking forward to it.  Gonna struggle with those early mornings again! How exciting that your feeling bubs kick properly! Must be fab.  Hope you're doing ok.

Sally ~ How are you today? Yeah that Nottingham Doc sounds promising, you'll have to keep us posted if you decide to go and see him.  Is it at Care at Nottinhgham,or one of the other clinics? Hope work is ok for you, any more thoughts on changing jobs? 

Hi T.Q ~ Hope you and bubs are okay.

Had some friends round today with their 2 year old. Had a nice day, but I think I now need to go and sort the house out and put back everything she had her little paws on. Bless. 

Don't forget The Apprentice is on tonight girls!

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ We are staying in the centre of Paris, can't remember the exact place 

Suitcase is tiny as we are sharing    So don't bring too much stuff 

Its normally the first early morning that is the killer and then you seem to be OK but come Saturday morning you will be grateful of the lie in 

Can't wait for The Apprentice tonight, really hope Jenny goes 

x x x x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Hope you are all well.

The babies are doing well thank you, had my 12wk scan and consultant friday, and had another scan monday to reassure me that daffy and dilly are fine after the anti D injection, and they were.  Going to get my doppler out at the weekend and have another go, not attempted since we first got it a few weeks ago.

Scooby - Paris how lovely, I really love it there.

Katy blue - how are you doing?

Hi karen - fab news on being able to have a home birth, the twins are growing nicely, and giving me the appetite of a race horse.  It was my bday on tuesday and daffy and dilly bought me some flowers. Clever little things are'nt they  

Take care ladies.
Love TQ.xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya everyone,

So sorry ive not been around much, been too lazy to log on and just been spending all my time watching daytime tv - i must watch at least 6 chat shows a day, im getting a bit obsessed. Hope you are all doing ok, i will attempt to read back and see where everyone is at.

Karen - Blooming well same thing happened to us with funding coming through. To say i was p****d off was an understatement cos we were told 4 years as well and thats the only reason we paid £5000 for treatment. We got a random letter when i was 22 weeks pregnant telling us to go in for semen analysis and to arrange our treatment plan, i was utterly gobsmacked. I gave the woman at Jimmy's a right gobful which was a bit unfair cos it wasnt her fault - i was well annoyed though.

Big hi to everyone else. 

Well we've only got about 3 weeks to go now cos ive been told that they'll induce at 38 weeks if it hasnt happened naturally by then. It cant come quick enough to be honest, ive got a massive pair of cankles, im starting off with carpal tunnel syndrome and ive got horrendous stretch marks which are itching so badly that ive made them sore - even the doc thought it was one of the worst cases of stretch marks she'd seen. Needless to say im sat here uncomfortable and feeling sorry for myself but i know that it'll all be worth it in the end so im gonna stop whingeing now.

Take care everyone.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hope you all have a nice weekend, will see you when I get back  

Karen ~ Hope you get lots of pics on Saturday  

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi
Just a quick note to say - have a fab time in Paris Scooby  
Hi to everyone else
Sally
XX


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Bon Voyage Scooby! Hope you're having a wonderful time. Can't wait to hear all about it!

Hi Sally ~ How are you doing? Got any nice plans for the weekend? I'm going shopping for pressies. It's my mums birthday next sat, then Jonathans 2 days later. Not sure what to get either of them!  Not much energy to be trawling the shops, might cheat and do it over tinternet! 

Karen ~ How are you today? What plans have you got for the weekend? Meant to ask you if you are feeling better symptoms wise - has the sickiness gone? Hope dh is keeping the house nice and clean for you. 

Hi Leanne ~ Nice to hear from you, can't believe you've only got 3 weeks to go! Sorry to hear you're suffering a bit, hopefully it will all be woth in when you have your 2 bundles in your arms.  Take Care!

Hi T.Q ~ I'm fine thank you, how are you? Hope you had a nice birthday. Great news that your bubs are growing big and strong. 

Hello to everyone else. 

supposed to be working from home today, getting back into it gradually! Hmm.  Rather be watching daytime tele scoffing something I shouldn't be. ooh next weeks gonna hurt! 

Have great weekends.

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello my dearies

Well we have got our private scan tomorrow so wish us luck    Appointment for NHS scan came through and is not for 4 weeks so glad we booked this private one now.

Hi Katy -  We are going out for a curry for my neighbours 50th birthday tomorrow night (scan tomorrow morning oooh can't wait) and then out for Sunday lunch with in laws.  My sickiness got worse than ever this week for some reason, I was sick in my mouth in Budgens yesterday - had to either swallow it or be sick down myself as I was in the queue to pay!      Urghhh  sorry for TMI 

Hi Scooby - I expect you are having a lovely time in romantic Paris by now so will look forward to hearing all about it when you return xxx 

Hi Sally - Hope you have a lovely weekend too xxxx

Hi Leanne - Wow I can't believe you will be having your babies so soon, has it gone really fast for you? Good luck xxx 

Hi TQ - So pleased your scans were ok. Happy Birthday for last week. That was very nice of Daffy and Dilly to buy you flowers the clever pretties  

I've had loads of pulling/tugging pains in my womb area for the last 2 days, hope this is normal? Just coming up to 12 weeks so I suppose it is trying to get out of my pelvis!? 

Did you all watch The Apprentice then? I have started to hate that bossy Claire now - sorry if anyone knows her, she is from Wakefield apparently  

Lots of love 
Karen


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello 
Where is everybody?  

Scan was brill yesterday, baby was jumping about all over and is just over 6cm and is apparently not supposed to be that big until 12.5 weeks! (was 11 weeks 5 days), so is a giant baby!  she said this was very good.  We also are probably having a baby girl!  

Hope you are all having a nice weekend, especially Scooby in Paris

We have got a scan pic that looks just like Munch's "The Scream" with the face and arms up against it    Bubs must be a little drama queen 

Love Karen


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Karen ~ Wow! Your scan sounds amazing! Sounds like you've got a wriggler too, and a big one!  Isn't it great to see how big they've got and how much they move around. Did you get lots of pics? 
How fab they think it's a little girl!  I know a few people that have been told what flavour it was at their dating scan, its usually right too. Never knew until recently they could predict so early. Bet you and dh are chuffed everythings ok. 

Hope everyone else is ok and having nice weekends. Just getting things ready for work tomorrow.    

Take care all.  

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh yes, I hope it all goes well for you when you return tomorrow 
Take it easy won't you


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Gosh it's quiet on here! Is everyone okay?

Scooby ~ How was Paris? Hope you're okay and that you didn't decide to stay there! 

Karen  ~ How's you? 12 weeks now eh? Hope you're feeling okay. 

Sally  ~ How are you chick? Hope works going okay. Not long til your appt now. 

Hello to everyone else,sorry for lack of personals. 

Being back at work has knackered me out! Plus 2 of my schools have got ofsted this week so I've really been thrown back in at the deep end! Totally shattered by 2pm , my bosses have been great and let me leave early if I need it which is lovely. 

Lots of love,
Chat soon,
Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Katy* ~ Paris was lovely, it really is such a beautiful city, could have stayed there no worries    Work sounds manic but they are being absolutely fantastic and letting you go early. Next they will be letting you have a portable TV to stop you getting withdrawal symptons from Jeremy Kyle   How are things with you 

*Sally* ~  as I said in my text am thinking of you. Hope your appointment comes around quickly and brings you some good news. How are things at work 

*Karen* ~ Glad your scan went well, did you get lots of pics  They are good there aren't they  Hopefully all the bugs will have gone from work now, we still have a few lurking around 

We are going to order the pushchair at the weekend as there is potentially going to be a leadtime as its fairly new to the market. Have booked tickets to go to the Baby Show in May so looking forward to that. Bubs is kicking away and some of the kicks really do take your breath away and its funny to watch as well  

Love to you all

Does anyone fancy meeting up soon 

x x x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi  

Scooby - thanks for the text, work is OK, I am very busy again so that is helping a bit ( ) but today has been a long day - started at 6.30am & only just got back & tomorrow, got to be in for 6am  

Katy - THanks for the PM. Yep appt is a week today, so will have to see what happens there....

Karen - Wow 12 weeks already! Your sick story when you were in Budgens made me laugh....sorry, but it did!!

Well I am off to have fish fingers for tea - forgot to take the sausages out of the freezer that we were supposed to be having, so having fish fingers and beans instead.

XX


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Oooh not like me to sneak on here while at work but is so quiet here today I think I will slump under the desk any minute with boredom    Just got to hold the fort until 6pm. 

I know, it is a bit too quiet on here at the moment. I thought you had all run off and left me  

Sally - OMG I don't get out of bed until 8am at the earliest, let alone being somewhere for 6am. You poor thing.  Hope the fishfingers were nice and that you have remembered to defrost your sausies today. Fingers crossed for your appointment going well next week. Poor person in front of me in the queue in Budgens wasn't laughing she was disgusted by my wretching noises  

Scooby - Glad you enjoyed Gay Paris. C'mon tell us more about what you got up to there. I have never been... well I have seen the Eiffel (sp?) Tower from a bus as I was passing on the way to Spain! but that doesn't count does it. Yes got 4 pics at the scan, sonographer lady was nice but a bit too rushed, we were in and chucked out in 5 mins and would have liked a bit longer. Will still go back though for a 3D/4D one later on.  Oooh how exciting buying a pushchair.  What is the baby show? Can't wait till my bubs kicks me I bet it is hilarious. Do any of them hurt?

Katy - How is work going, they sound like lovely bosses letting you go early etc. It's nice that they look after you like that. You must be very good at your job as they obviously value you.  Sorry you are knackered out.  

Well the weekend is nearly here again. I think I will get DH to take me to the pics to see Daniel Craig as he is supposed to be naked at the beginning of his new film    yummy 

Scooby I would love to meet up soon 

Hi to TQ and anyone else who is around today
Love Karen 
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ Was work any busier today  I am still getting sickness in my mouth, its really not nice   Will sort out a date soon if you fancy 

Katy  ~ How has work been this week  Did Ofsted go OK 

Sally ~ When is your appointment hun  What you got planned for the weekend 

We are off Pram shopping tomorrow so hopefully it will be ordered come tomorrow and then just off out for a couple of meals with friends, no other real plans for this weekend.

x x x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> Sally ~ When is your appointment hun  What you got planned for the weekend


Hi
Appt is next Weds @ 3pm with Dr S. Waiting to see what he says before deciding what is next. Not up too much really - been to the hairdressers tonight - have had my hair coloured copper red with honey blond highlights   Was dead nervous because i have never been that daring before, but i think it looks fab & am really pleased 

Tomorrow we are just going to see our friends that have the 2 little girls. Need a quiet one after all my early starts and late finishes this week 

Hi Karen & Katy & everyone else

XX


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Scooby ~ aww Paris sounds fab. Glad you had a good time.Would love to meet up sometime so you can tell us more!  Wow pram shopping, how exciting! Do you know which one you want? Are you going for a 3 wheeler? Yes, ofsteds went well thank you, well the feedback did, have to wait for the reports, bit nerve wracking! Totally whacked out being back at work  so looking forward to a lie in tomorrow. 

Karen  ~ How are you? Was work any busier today? Have all the nasty bugs cleared yet? Think we seem to have them in our office at the mo, even pluerisy and chicken pox/shingles. Eek I'm keeping well clear! Yeah, my bosses really are fab, I'm really lucky, being well looked after. sorry to hear about your sickiness. I still haven't had any, just indigestion not that I'm complaining. 

Sally ~ How are you today? Have you got any plans for the weekend? Ooh, just seen your post, bet your hair looks fab! Have a lovely day tomorrow with your friends. 

Hello to everyone else that's about. 

Got a busyish weekend, It's my mums birthday tomorrow, but as her and my dad are recovering from the flu, bless, we're not going out, just round to theirs for tea and cake.Yum! Did get invited to Hull FC's (apparently important!)football game tomorrow with my sis, but it's not really my cup of tea  Then we've got our midwife's appt on Monday so looking forward to that. 

Hope you all have a fab weekend.

Lotsa love,

Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally  ~ Your hair sounds fab    for Wednesday, will be thinking of you 

Katy ~ Yes we know which one we want and its a 3 wheeler so really pleased with it  I am finding it really hard to sleep in of a morning, I think its the light mornings, was wide awake at 6am this morning although was at the swimming pool early 

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hair sounds gorgeous Sally - good luck for your appointment

No, work is still dead as a doornail - roll on redundancy! All evil bugs have cleared though  

Have a lovely time pram shopping Scooby 

Enjoy your mum's birthday tea Katy 

Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Well we ordered it this morning, got a good deal too  

Dave is just tending to the garden then having lunch and then more shopping  

Karen ~ When is it that you officially go  What will happen about your mat pay 

x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

We don't have an official closure date yet as most of the "powers that be" have all been made redundant themselves    So we are just waiting to be made officially at risk and we think we will close October/November.  HR will come out and see us all and sort out the money side hopefully soon.  Not too worried, they have got excellent HR policies. I expect they will pay me mat pay as well as redundancy/shares etc. Well they had better do unless they want trouble!


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello Girls  

Just thought i would drop in and say Hi  
Hope you are all OK

Scooby - fab news you've ordered the buggy, bet its quite hard choosing cos there are so many   You busy at work   When will you finish for mat leave  

Katy - you OK? Hows it been back at work? Hope midwife appt was OK (was today wasn't it?)

Karen - Well that is good that you will get all your mat pay and stuff - one less thing to worry about   Are you still feeling sick / being sick whilst at the supermarket  

Well, i am away tomorrow with work - a bit of a jolly actually - been invited on a dinner thing, so hopefully there will be plenty of wine   And should have time to recover ready for appt @ 3pm on the Weds   Will let you know how that goes.....

Let me know what day you are thinking of meeting up - i will be honest - i will just see how i feel when the time comes......cos i will feel a bit like the odd one out if you know what i mean     But.......i am feeling better about things, so with a bit of luck i will be OK   And maybe you could all hold hands and dance around me in circles to pass on the BFP vibes for the future   

S
XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes you see how you feel at the time Sally and don't worry if you don't fancy it  

Hope everyone is ok 
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Yes work is really busy at the moment  Haven't really thought about a date but maybe beginning of June if that suits everyone. Am planning on finishing at the end of July and then taking some holiday and then mat leave.  with your appointment on Wednesday will look forward to hearing all your news when you get back.

Karen  ~ How you doing 

Katy ~ Hope your appointment went well


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Scooby ~ How are you? Sorry to hear works really busy, Wow not long til you are on maternity/leave. It's going soo quickly! Well done on choosing the buggy, and getting a good deal too. Have you started on the Nursery yet? About our meal, end of May is better for me if anyone can make it? all weekends after that we seem to have birthdays/meals, it's mad - goes on til mid July, expensive too.  Just had a quick look... I can do
Fri 23rd May/Sat 24th 
Fri 30th May/Sat 31st.
Can possibly do Fri 7th June/Sat 8th too. Let me know if they're any good. 

Sally  ~ Hope you're enjoying your Jolly today ~ and the wine! wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow. Hope it all goes well. Don't worry if you don't fancy meeting up hun, just see how you feel. 

Karen ~ How are you? Work still quiet? yeah, it's good you will still get your mat pay and your redundancy pay. that will come in very handy! Are you still thinking of doing your teaching?

Hello to everyone else. 

My midwife appt went well yesterday. Have a slight urine infection, been prescribed antibiotics but don't like taking them.  Apart from that all my other checks were ok.  Was hoping to hear bubs heartbeat, but they don't do that til next time. It was Jonathans birthday yesterday too, so we met up after work and went out for tea, just the 2 of us. Very nice. 

Chat Soon.

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ I can do Friday 6th June if that is any help  We have painted the nursery and changed the light fitting and plug sockets and put up a new curtain pole but apart from that I am still using it as my office. We have got the border but not putting it up until after the furniture arrives as we are debating how high we want it   to Jonathan for yesterday, did you manage to find him some pressies  Where did you go for tea  Sorry to hear you have an infection the antib's will be fine  Have you any idea when you are going to finish work 

Sally ~ How's your head  Maybe it will be in the morning that your head will hurt but hope your having a fab time, you deserve it 

Karen ~ Think I missed that about your mat leave etc but great news that you still get it paid it will all come in useful. Hope your not too bored today 

x x x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Scooby, Yes I will let you know about June 6th. It's my friends birthday, so depends on wether she decides to do anything!  Would love to come out with you guys though!  It's the day of my 20 week scan too. Aww your Nursery's getting there..what colour scheme have you gone for? Where are you ordering your furniture from? Have seen so many lovely bits from catalogues/shops it's difficult knowing what to get! Jonathan had a lovely birthday thanks. Just went to a local pub for tea..chicken and chips and a lemonade  But y'know it was really nice!!  Thinking of Leaving work (resigning) end of September, if I can last that long! Due mid October but I will get the summer holidays off so it's worked out quite well. 

Hi Karen  ~ Hope you're ok 

Sally ~ Looking forward to hearing how you got on today. 

Lotsa love,

Katy. xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Everyone
I am happy with any of those nights suggested so will leave it up to you. I have a couple of meals organised for early May but nothing later than that at the mo. 

Hope you had a good appointment today and have new plans Sally xxx 

Aw sorry they didn't listen to heatbeat Katy. My 2nd appointment is at 16 weeks and she told me she would listen to it then but I suppose as usual it depends where you live!  Yes definitely still planning to apply for PGCE Sept 09 when miss bubs will be 9/10 months old. Sorry about your wee infection, I know what you mean about antibiotics but am sure they will have given you some ok ones so don't worry. Happy Birthday to your Jonathan. 

Sounds like you are having fun getting started on the nursery Scoobs. Oooh maternity leave in July that has come round so fast.  My work is still quiet so we are all taking it in turns to go home early rather than sat twiddling our thumbs. 

I hope the weather is nice this weekend I must get my gardening done.  Luckily mum in law bought me gardening gloves for christmas so no excuses even though my cat Myrtle is obsessed with pooing in my borders!

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Katy 

We have ordered our furniture from Mamas and Papas and its due for delivery beginning of June.  The nursery has been painted a neutral colour but looks like it has a hint of green, sounds disgusting but is lovely.  We haven't put the border up or anything as I am still using it as my office and its got my cross trainer in their, currently trying to negotiate moving that into Dave's office  

One place you might want to go is the M&P Factory Shop over in Huddersfield it has some great bargains and you can get the furniture there, wish we had known about it as we might have got our furniture there.  Also there are pushchairs there that are still in their boxes and with money off.  Its certainly worth a visit.

You actually resigning from work or just going on Maternity leave and then handing your notice in   If you resign will you still get your maternity benefits 

x x x x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies.

Hope you are all well, not had a read back so apologies if I have missed anyones news.  Will have a quick scan back.

Had a bit of bumpy time recently but all seems to be settling back down.  Went swimming tonight which was nice.

Well I can smell my tea, have chicken, bacon, veg and pasta with cheese sauce. DH got a bot carried away with the mustued power in the sauce.

Take care ladies.

Love to all.
xxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

HI Girls

Sorry i didn't get on yesterday but had a very busy day what with work and then  appt and then had to go back to work as had a big visit on today  

Appt was OK - pretty much as we thought. DS is the recommendation. So we are on the list & its normally about a 6 mth wait. We have a counselling session in 2 weeks time to talk about everything in more detail & then will go from there. So although we've not 100% decided it is looking very likely.... I am also having the level 1 tests to check for anything that might show up as to why implantation has failed on all 3 cycles - although this is probably due to the sperm - we have decided to at least have some basic tests to see if they show anything (in the grand scheme of things, they don't cost that much  )

Oh, and yes i did have a good night on Tues - had too much wine & was a bit poorly yesterday (could only manage dry special K for my breakfast!!!) But hey, i enjoyed myself  

Well, sorry no personals but i am off now to put my feet up & watch some telly

Love to all

Sally
XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello 

Glad you got a probable way forward out of your appointment Sally. 6 months should fly by although I know it seems ages now.  Hope the counselling is ok. I have never had counselling before have you? 

I have had a rubbish week. Basically the Ops Manager at work is a nasty bully and every few months he flips and has someone in tears and it was me on Weds afternoon. He accused me of being too soft with the staff and says I will get to go on maternity leave and he will have to pick up the pieces!  HELLO WE ARE GETTING MADE REDUNDANT YOU IDIOT!  I therefore decided to work from home on Thurs and today to avoid him. That took the smile off his face because I went in Thurs morn to get my stuff and just told him I am working from home, he never even answered me just looked stunned.  Luckily our boss is back from leave next week so I will go back after the weekend and he can't start on me again because I will get our boss in there with us.  A***hole! 

Hi Katy, Scooby, TQ will write more tomorrow I feel sick at the moment from scoffing dolly mixture!  So much for working from home, all I have done is sleep, read a book and scoff rubbish. 
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Hope you're enjoying the bank holiday. At least it's not raining (yet!)

Sally ~ Pleased to hear your appt went well hun, like Karen says, if you decide to go ahead 6 months will fly by! As for the the implantation tests (level 1) I had these done last year to see if anything showed up. I went about it myself and got them all done at my gp's for free!!! Saved quite a bit if money. It's definately worth asking your doc about it. I know some won't/can't do it, but you never know. If you want a list of what I had done just shout. 

Karen ~ Oh sorry to hear about work, what a nasty bully that man sounds! At least you showed him by working from home. Good thing your boss is back next week, don't let him upset you again hun, just you concentrate on bubs and getting all your pennies soon! Glad to hear you are still doing your PGCE. I think you'll make a great teacher. 

Scooby ~ Hey hun, how you doing? Your nursery sounds lovely.  Love mamas and papas stuff. Definately want to go to the factory shop, a few people have recommended it. We went to Nurseryland in Wakefield yesterday. Have you been? It's quite good, got a big range of buggies/cots/furniture etc. Had a play aroung with the prams, seen one we like but not buying anything just yet. 

Hi T.Q ~ How are you? Sorry to hear you've had a bumpy time recently. Hope you and bubs are ok. 

My sister is coming home from brighton later today. Haven't seen her since christmas so very excited.  

Love to you all,

Katy. xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh I love Nurseryland in Wakefield, we are definitely going to get our pram from there.  We had a look in there after our 7 week scan just for ideas and tried some out and the staff were so lovely and helpful. Think we will start buying things after our 20 week scan. 

You are lucky if not raining near you Katy, it has been peeing it down all day here today. I am mad cos I bought loads of nice bedding plants yesterday but can't finish the weeding yet to put them in.  

How is everyone else?  Hi to Scooby, Sally, TQ and anyone else who is around 
Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Glad to hear your appointment went well  Those tests sound like a good idea, hopefully you can get them free at your GP's as Katy has said.

Katy ~ No we haven't been to Nurseryland in Wakefield as it didn't have the pushchair that we wanted  Have heard some good reports about it though. Have you started buying things yet 

Karen ~ Can't believe that guy at work, I hope it all gets sorted out this week 

We went to the garden centre in the rain yesterday and got all the bedding plants for the hanging baskets so going to plant them up today and also do my herbs. Going to take a few large plants out of the front garden as they are taking over and have got some more shrubs so will be kept busy.

x x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Enjoy your gardening Scooby. We have managed to do our weeding today at last and think we will go out to "Ask" for tea to reward ourselves.  

Yes I am not looking forward to work tomorrow cos of that stupid idiot. 

Hi Katy, Sally, TQ and anyone else who is around.


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello where are all my lovely ladies this week? 

xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm here Karen  

So how is everyone then? Can't believe how nice the weather has been - hope it lasts  

Well, things are OK with us. We are back at Care next Thurs for the counselling session.  

We are also thinking of going to see a urologist in London who specialises in severe MF cases. Basically - he might not have a miracle cure but as he puts it he will hopefully be able to provide some insight as to whats going on with the sperm & provide a second opinion as to whether DS is the best way forward. He has been recommended by a lady i have chatted to on the MF board. I'm not getting my hopes up, but if anything it will help to put my mind at rest if we do decide that DS is the best option.

Work is OK, just getting on with things & trying to keep busy. Still not altogether happy with the changes that have happened, but until we decide on our next move & when that might be, can't really make any big decisions.

So what is everyone up to this weekend then? We are going to look at holidays tomorrow   We weren't going to go anywhere (for obvious reasons  ) but i think i would rather have a nice holiday & treat ourselves & then save up a bit more ready for our next go. Not sure where we will end up going......depends a bit on my brother - he works for First Choice (pilot) & is looking into what discounts he might be able to get us  

Well, hope everyone is OK   Enjoy the sunshine this weekend  

Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Sounds like a really good idea, at least that way you can know for sure if you are doing the right thing about DS, its not an easy decision to make at all hun   Sorry to hear about work, do these changes directly affect you  Oh I hope your brother manages to get you cheap flights to the Carribean, how nice would that be  Maybe I could come with you   

Karen ~ How's you  Is work still boringgggggggggggggggggggggggggg  Have you got a date when you will be finishing there 

Katy ~ How's you  When's your 20 week scan it can't be far away can it  Have you started buying things yet 

We have got no real plans for the weekend, gonna chill and stay in the garden for a while, going out for an Indian tonight  We have booked a 4D scan at the LSC for the beginning of June so looking forward to that and off to the Baby Show at the NEC next Saturday so that will be good.

x x x x x


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

Hi girls

Sorry to butt in on your thread but I have been asked by Leanne (levin) to let you know that her twins have arrived 

They arrived in the early hours of yesterday morning by emergency c-section.  Lola eve arrived at 00:08 and Jayden Jack arrived at 00:10 weighing 5lb 14oz and 6lb 6oz respectively  All doing well although poor lola has a bit of a mis-shapen head due to getting stuck and there being a delay in the c-section due to the on call consultant refusing to come out because he'd swapped shifts !!!

Best Wishes to everyone over here 
Tracy
x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Tracy thanks for letting us know 

​
*Leanne and Jamie

On the arrival of your twins*​
​
*x x x * ​


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Leanne ~ Congratulations on the birth of your twins!!   Welcome to the world Lola and Jayden!  
Really pleased for you! Hope you are all doing well.

Sally  ~ Hi Hun, nice to hear from you. Yeah, I think it's a good idea to visit this other doc, it's always good to get a second/third opinions when you need to make such a big decision.  Did you book your holiday today then? ooh if you end up going to the carribean I think I'll come too! 

Scooby  ~ Hi hun. I'm fine thank you. How are you? Yeah my 20wk scan is the first week of June. Can't wait. Felt the baby move for the first time this week, just really gentle flutterings. It's amazing isn't it? You must be getting real big kicks now! Are you doing ok? Haven't bought anything yet, going to start soon, although think mother in law hasn't left anything for us to buy! Bless. 

Karen ~ Hi Chick, How are you doing? How's work going? What you up to this weekend? You get all your gardening done last week, so you can sit out in the garden now and relax? 

Hello to everyone else thats about. 

Loving the weather at the minute. Apart from the fact that our office hasn't got air con and it's like an oven! Not really done much today, just a bit of pottering. Going to a bbq tomorrow, then watching the Hull game, they are in the play offs for the premier league so people going a bit mad round here.  

Love to all,

Katy. xxxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello! 

Congratulations to Leanne!  

Yes isn't it gorgeous weather. Nearly done our gardening now, another hour or two should do it.  

Been for our 12 week NHS scan today (even though is now 15 weeks)...Bubs is still a week bigger than dates so is now called our "little fatty bum bum". Bubs was so lazy and wouldn't cooperate for the scan. Kept turning her back on the scanner and was sleeping with her head on my nice comfy placenta. I turned on both sides but she kept turning away like a right little mork  
It was very hot though so I don't blame her!  So pics are a bit rubbish this time - but never mind she is healthy and heart is still fluttering away so we are so happy.

Hi Katy - Great news on the fluttering    My 20 week scan is 20th June so am still right behind you    Hope you enjoyed the BBQ

Hi Scooby -  Ooooh 4D scan in June, how exciting. And baby show sounds like good fun. Have you bought anything else lately? Yes work still boring and no dates for going yet but my boss has got his 121 this week with his boss so maybe he will find out some news for us. 

Hi Sally - Hope your counselling goes ok. Sounds like a good idea to see that urologist before you make that hard decision. Of course you need to explore all possible options before going for DS.  Ooooh wonder where you will go on holiday. Go on, you deserve it  

Well there is nothing on telly and all I want to eat are petrol station sandwiches   and frazzles   Not very healthy is it? 

Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Oh Karen not those awful sandwiches    I am sure that I read somewhere you had to avoid those prepacked sandwiches, but can't remember why  

No we haven't really bought anything else recently, Dave paid for the furniture last weekend when M&P had the 10% deal on so we saved even more money.  Oh yes we have bought the Braun Temperature thing and the Baby Monitors that was the last purchase    Hope to get a few more bits this weekend  

Had a visit to the Factory Shop yesterday and only came away with a summer top for me £30 down to £10 and it looks really nice and summery    It just goes to show I think you need to go often as the stock changes so frequently  

xx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes petrol station sarnies are probably riddled with germs aren't they... Today I have eaten a chicken and stuffing one AND a cheese and onion one for my tea! (couldn't be bothered cooking and didn't fancy a takeaway)  Also had a jacket potato with cottage cheese and salad for lunch (not bad!) and a Feast ice lolly on the way back from the scan (bad!) ....I will be 50 stones by the time this bubs arrives. I make no wonder she was so bloated she couldn't be bothered having a scan    I hope I can breast feed ok to get some weight off    

I fancy one of those temperature thingys I know the one you mean.  Can't wait to get shopping!  Think we will start after the 20 week scan.  I am in maternity clothes all the time now but I just look like I have got a fat gut...Bought a few bits from Dorothy Perkins last week. Some nice dark jeans and 2 pretty t-shirts


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

karenm28 said:


> Well there is nothing on telly and all I want to eat are petrol station sandwiches  and frazzles  Not very healthy is it?


Oh no Karen - those sandwiches are horrible & not very healthy   I think i am going to have to come around to yours and do you a menu plan or something for you and your lazy bubs 

Hi Katy - hope you had a nice BBQ yesterday. We were going to have one, but Sam has not finished building it yet!! I am a bit of traditionalist when it comes to BBQ's & like the old fashioned way of doing it - so no gas BBQ's at our house!

Hi Scooby - sounds like you have got some good bargains  It seems like the time is going so quick - is it for you?

Hi Leanne - CONGRATULATIONS on the safe arrival of Lola & Jayden. Hope you are all doing well 

Well, still not booked a holiday yet. Can't decide where to go  Will let you all know when we've booked something & if i can fit you all in my case you can all come too 

Sally
XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hope you have got a very large case for me


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

karenm28 said:


> Hope you have got a very large case for me


Oh dear Karen  - sure your not that bad - but STOP eating minging petrol station sandwiches!!!!!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ Those sarnies are packed with cr*p and won't do you any good 



MollyB1 said:


> karenm28 said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you have got a very large case for me
> ...


I only take a small case 

Sally  ~ Yes and no at the moment it seems like its flying but then some days I think its going really slowly if that makes sense 

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> Karen ~ Those sarnies are packed with cr*p and won't do you any good


And from the food expert...........that is putting it politely

KAREN - DON'T EAT ANY MORE OF THEM!!

XX


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Do you get the feeling we are nagging you Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

MollyB1 said:


> Do you get the feeling we are nagging you Karen


I think she went to bed    

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

He he he  
Not eaten any today honest  

But eating ready made vegetable spring rolls instead


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Spring Rolls sound alot healthier that the stuff they put in those pre packed sarnies  

Sally should know after all


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well.

Just been readinmg back, but done a lap round the gold fish bowl, and forgotten who said what, useless are'nt I.

I hope you are all well, I am fine felt the little one's for the first time yday felt like something virbrating in my tummy.  Everything seems to be going ok, apart from twin 2 playing kick ball with my stomach every time I eat, I am sure the little monkey wants me to starve.  

Well best go sort tea.

Love to all TQ.xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> Sally should know after all


Hmmm.....spring rolls.....a little better i suppose 

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

MollyB1 said:


> *Scooby* said:
> 
> 
> > Sally should know after all
> ...


Sally ~ I think you might need to prepare a food plan for her


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

I will have to sort myself out, I am gonna be a right fat blob by the time I have done.
It said on a silly website I should put 0.3lb on my boobs during the whole pregnancy -  What!?? I must have put at least 2lb on each boob already!  They are both as big as my head


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

karenm28 said:


> They are both as big as my head


You have such a way with words Karen - i love it!!  

Well, been for the counselling session today . All OK & in principal they are happy for us to do DS and we are happy to do DS. So, got to wait for blood results to come back & then we just wait i think for a match.

Still checking out the other thing with the urologist - but think this will probably only help to explain why the sperm is so dodgy - and might not even do that. But we might as well do it as we are just waiting now anyway......

So, hope everyone is OK 

Scooby - just been nosey on the yorkshire thread and see you are top of the list   Can't believe it!!

Katy - hope you are OK. Hows work? You up to much this weekend? 

Karen - please tell me you have eaten something vaguely healthy today   I will only start lecturing you if i find out you have bought another petrol station sandwich  

Right, off to cook my tea 

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

MollyB1 said:


> Scooby - just been nosey on the yorkshire thread and see you are top of the list   Can't believe it!!


    its not even funny  

Really glad your counselling went well,  that your bloods come back and they find you a match quickly. Its such a hard decision but I think you have made the right one 

Karen ~    oops nevermind 

x x x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

How are you all?

This is a real quickie as I'm knackered but just wanted to pop on and make sure you're all ok. 
Work been an absolute nightmare this week, leading up to a conference we did today. long days and early starts, not been feeling 100% - but it's just tiredness and not having time to scoff my face as usual! off to bed in a mo. 

Sally ~ Really glad your appt went well, hope you don't have too long to wait hun 

Karen ~ your eating habits sound a bit like mine! I think it's just the baby telling you what it needs! 

Hi Scooby ~ How are you? Hope you're well.

Hi T.Q  ~ Hope you're okay.

Back soon to catch up properly.

Lotsa love,

Katy. xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girlies, nothing much to say today so just popping on to say Hi. Hope you are all ok and having a nice weekend. 

Good news about your way forward Sally, sounds like the right decision xxx  

Hi Scooby, Katy, TQ and anyone else who is around 

I am determined to be good this week food wise - Low fat italian cookbook has come out from under its pile of dust and I'm gonna eat loads of veggies this week

Lots of love
Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~     sounds like you will be busy    Sure bubs will appreciate the change in cuisine 

I am fine we went to the baby show yesterday, spent alot but also saved huge amounts too and came home with a car full of stuff that was on the list to get. Have now just got to sort through it out.

Love to Sally and Katy ~ Hope your both well 

xxxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Hope you're having a nice weekend.

Karen ~ Yeah think bubs will enjoy the change in diet. mm really like italian. what kinda recipes will you make? I really fancy pasta now, with some garlic bread. Yum. Sorry, not really healthy now.  Maybe you could make a veggie lasagne and fil it with diff veggies and have it with salad? erm..what else... can you tell I don't eat too healthily at the min either!  

Scooby ~ How are you? Did you have a nice day yesterday? Where was the baby show? Sounds great, I would've liked to have gone too.  Glad you managed to get lots that you needed, and saved some pennies too. Think I need to head to a place like that nearer the time! Have you much left to buy? Have fun sorting through it today! 

Hi Sally ~ How are you today? What you up to this weekend? 

Hello to anyone else thats about. 

Feeling a lot better today. Had a lovely lie in yesterday and today! Scoffed lots too, so I'm all sorted. Just going to tackle Sainsbury's. Hoping it'll be a bit quiter on a Sunday afternoon, but I doubt it! 

Love to you all.

Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Katy* 

Have just managed to put everything away, am starting to run out of room now    Also I don't think we need to buy any more wipes for a while  Have just ordered the Changing Bag and saved £10 so pleased with that little bargain   If you need to buy anything from Boots I can give you a voucher code to save some money so just let me know 

The Baby Show was at the NEC in Birmingham and I think the next one is November time and its at Earls Court London. I don't think they do anymore closer to home  

We have still got a few bits to buy mainly the mattress, and then its the clothes and toiletries etc and then I need to start thinking about hospital bag   To be honest yesterday cracked off a whole pile of stuff that we needed 

Karen ~ We are going out for an Italian tonight so thinking about having Lasagne, never used to eat it but the last couple of times we have been out have really fancied it with a nice salad (and chips) don't tell Sally   

xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Scoobs ~ OOh sounds like you had a great time yesterday. I'm sad I missed it, would've loved to had a look round and get ideas, and no doubt buy a few bits too.   How frustrating they don't do one nearer to us.  
   Sounds like you're getting there, only a few bits to get, well done! you stock piling wipes by any chance?   Oh Gosh..thinking about the hospital bag!! How quick is time going?   I know what you mean about realising other bits you need..was looking through babies R us catalogue thinking yeah, know the furniture, pram, nursery sets we'll probably get, then looked through the rest of the book and thought gosh had even thought about sterilisers/bottles/nappies/baby baths etc. Had just been looking at the main items. Oh dear.   Works out quite expensive doesn't it. Thanks for the Boots offer, how fab! thats really kind. Thank you. 

Enjoy your Italian tonight, Just burnt the bum off some vegetable soup I was making (being healthy!) so now all i can be bothered with is a cheese sarnie. 

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

katyblue said:


> Enjoy your Italian tonight, Just burnt the bum off some vegetable soup I was making (being healthy!) so now all i can be bothered with is a cheese sarnie.
> 
> Love, Katy. xxx





*Scooby* said:


> Karen ~ We are going out for an Italian tonight so thinking about having Lasagne, never used to eat it but the last couple of times we have been out have really fancied it with a nice salad (and chips) don't tell Sally
> 
> xx


    

I will NOT rise to the bait!!!

Naughty girls!

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ You will be pleased to hear that I could hardly eat the chips or the salad just had carbonara but then again not much of that fitter in either   

How you doing hun 

xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> How you doing hun
> 
> xxx


HI

I am doing fine thanks.

To be honest I have really surprised myself......I really didn't think i would feel like i am doing after a 3rd BFN. I am actually quite happy (  ). I think its because we are "having a break" and although we will have another go, no dates are agreed so it doesn't feel like anything is looming over me.

Even people at work have commented on how well i am looking (so does that mean they think i have looked sh*t for the last 12 months?? ) I'm not sure, but its nice to have people tell you that 

So, i hope i can continue as i am doing ready for our next go. In "my world" i think maybe Oct time might be good, but suppose that all depends on the DS waiting list.

Still have some dodgy moments every now and then, but just seem to be able to see things alot more rationally.

You feeling OK 

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Fantastic to hear that your doing really well  I am sure they don't mean that you looked like sh*t the previous months maybe you just look even better than you did before 

When will you know how long the waiting list is or is it just a case of waiting to be matched 

I am doing good thanks  I wish this weather would brighten up again it was lovely but now its a bit depressing again 

x x x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> When will you know how long the waiting list is or is it just a case of waiting to be matched


Not sure. Need to ring back in next couple of weeks when all the bloods are back to see what next stage of the matching process is. Dr S mentioned about 6 months, but it changes all of the time...

I agree - maybe i just look more fantastic than i did a few weeks ago    

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

MollyB1 said:


> I agree - maybe i just look more fantastic than i did a few weeks ago
> 
> XX


At least I didn't dig a whole that I couldn't get out of   

xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello  

Hi Scooby - Sounds like you have had a great time with all that shopping, bet it feels even more real now you have got all that stuff in your house. What bedding are you getting? I like the stuff with zoo or jungle animals on!  Are you having a crib or a moses basket? 

Hi Sally - I have been good yesterday and today honest!   Last night had pasta with passata, garlic, chilli and low fat cheese along with roasted pepper and tomato salad - yum.  DH is making low fat meatballs with salad and bread tonight so may not get to 50 stones after all.  Glad to hear you are looking so gorgeous at work  

Hi Katy - I does work out so expensive doesn't it, we made a list of basics and it was over £1k and I bet we have missed loads of stuff offi and we are going for budget options for loads of things. Hope I can breastfeed ok so I don't have to buy milk - that will be one expense saved 

We had our 16 week midwife appointment this aft and all is well, heard the heartbeat, blood tests etc all fine so back to see midwife at 21 weeks after our 20 week scan. 

Hi TQ, Leanne, anyone else who is around.
Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Karen   We are going for the Millie and Boris theme from Mamas and Papas  Its very neutral and got teddies bears on. We did like Linear Zoo but the border looked like a child had scribbled on it  

We are going for a Moses Basket that we will keep in the bedroom and can then move to the lounge during the day.

Your meals are sounding fantastic  I hope you don't reach 50 stone 

Great news on your midwife appointment 

xxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

karenm28 said:


> Hi Sally - I have been good yesterday and today honest! Glad to hear you are looking so gorgeous at work


Well done  Your meals sound yummy - maybe we should all come around to yours....tell DH to make enough for us  
Ooooh and thanks for the gorgeous comment  

Glad your scan was OK.
I've been up since 5.30am today - been on the road all day. So just been swimming on my way home wich has woken me up a bit. Now off to drink a cup of tea & make dinner.

Hi Scooby & Katy

XX


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls.

Sally ~ Glad you are feeling so good. We took a year break after our last bfn, and I agree, not having dates looming over you does make such a difference. Felt so much better for it, and came back raring to go again. Hope the wait isn't too long, and so when you feel ready to go, you can pretty much start up.  Well done on the swimming. You are good. I would be on the floor by now.  Was up at 5:30 myself on Friday.... (a one off!) and I definately couldnt have hit the pool... my bed yes!! Ps. you always look gorgeous, must be dazzling at the mo.

Karen  ~ Hi Hun. So glad your appt went well, and that you got to hear the heartbeat. Hope little miss was cooperative this time!  Yeah, your meals are sounding great. well done.  Sometimes its hard to find the time/inspiration to cook up nice healthy meals isn't it? I agree ask dh if he can make enough for all of us..those meatballs sound delish! 

Hi Scooby ~ How are you chick? Love the Millie and Boris theme! We are going for a similar one from babies R us, nuetral with bears and bunnies on.  Also decided to go for a moses basket, like you so we can transport it up and downstairs. Handy for them to sleep next to our beds isnt it..don't know how long they are recommended to stay in one to sleep (at night) before transfering to the cot. do you? Should really know this answer I guess, think its when they're attempting to sit up. someone told me when transferring to the cot, to keep bubs in the moses and pop in the cot for a while to get used to it.  Sorry if I've bored you with all that! 

Hello to everyone else.

Not really much to report this end. Been having mild some period pains and slight spotting so gonna go get my feet up.

Lots of love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Will be back later but didn't want us to fall off Page 1  

x x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katie ~ 

Hopefully after your appointment you should have a better idea on dates which will be great  

Its exciting 

xxxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Welcome Katie!!

Hope DH's tests go ok, and that you can soon get started. Very exciting! 

Wishing you lots of luck, and look forward to chatting with you!

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

How you doing   Has worked quieten down this week   Just debating what to have for tea        Have really gone off my food these last few days  

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Scooby ~ How are you today? We're all okay thanks. Yeah work not too bad this week, thankfully. Also got most of next week off (half term) so thats good.  

Have you decided on your tea yet? We're having pork kebabs with a bbq drizzle, oven roasted veg and potato wedges.  

xxxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hmmm your tea sounds nicer than mine    

Just had a salad with egg and chicken, it was nice considering I didn't know what I wanted.  Waiting for the strawberries and cream now    

You got any plans for half term 

xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Evening Girlies
Just on my way up to bed so goodnight  

Welcome to Katie, glad you have joined us 

Hi Katy, Scooby, Sally, TQ 

I have spent 3 days looking for Sean Bean as he is filming in York just round the corner from my work but I keep missing him and my friend saw him so I am really mad   Ah well I will try again on my lunchbreak tomorrow! 
Even though he is 50 - I so would  

Night xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

what you like      

Poor man probably knows you are stalking him        Watch out for strange men hiding behind cars and lamp posts      

We never did get a date in the diary for that night out    What Friday nights can everyone do at the beginning of June 

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Scoobs ~ Your tea sounded very nice, Especially the srawberries and ice cream.  Got afew plans for next week, nothing very exciting, hairdressers, and dentist being among them. :-meeting up with friends for lunch, and have a wedding on Friday. The week will fly by.  What plans have you got for bank holiday? Does Dave get bank hols off?

Karen ~ Yes, what you like?! The poor man is being stalked.  Know what you mean..he is a little bit scrum. But don't think I would!  

Hi Sally  ~ How are you hun?

Just had a look, can anyone do Friday 13th June for tea?  Ooh Fri 13th!  xxx

Chat soon,

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Yes I can do Friday 13th  

No real plans BBQ tomorrow and then going to pick up the travel system on Sunday then not sure about Monday. Yes Dave gets Bank Holidays off but I don't unless I book them as holiday  But I do get an extra 5 holidays a year but am off this one due to work committments 

Had my hair done today, it was bliss to be pampered and almost fell asleep when she was washing my hair could have that done on a daily basis   Was very tempted to go next door to the beauty rooms and have a facial but will leave that for next time.

Went and saw a friend and her daughter who is about 9 days old she was so cute and tiny   

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Scooby ~ ooh picking your travel system up. Exciting! Will you have a play around with it when you get home? Bet it seems a lot more real when you have things for bubs at home, can't wait to start buying things, I will probably spend a lot of time just staring at them!   

Glad you enjoyed being pampered today, did you get one of those lovely head massages when they washed your hair? What did you have done? have you thought about having one of those mum to be pampering days nearer the time?Not sure how much they cost but it sounds good to me.  

Aww a 9 day old baby! How cute. Did you get lots of practice in with lots of cuddles...just seen your ticker...94 days to go!! Good God, where's the time going??  

Glad you make Fri 13th. It will be lovely to meet up again it's been quite a while. Karen, Sally, can you make it too?

Bought some nice smellies earlier so going for a nice bath now. Will pretend I'm in a Spa somewhere. 

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ I know the days are going quickly now   

Just had cut and colours done today  and yes got a lovely head massage it was total bliss 

Oh yes I got some practice in and she was just gorgeous 

You might remember that Dave got me a spa day for my birthday last year and they just happen to do mum to be packages so we are definately going to go and have one of them and he will just have some other treatments as he enjoys them too  I keep reminding him that I want to do it   

Dave wants to talk the pram for a spin but I think it will be confined to the garden 

Have a nice bath and pampering

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi

Just a quick hello from me - off to bed now.
Hope you all have nice weekends

Welcome to Katie  

XX


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

hi ladies,

hope you are all well.  i have been on bed rest this week due to high bp, been going stir  .

has anyone had a scan or heard anything about reasurr3d in sheffield at the thornbury hospital?

Hello molly - how are you doing?

Hi scooby - pampering sounds lovely.

hi katyblue - how are you doing?

hi karenm- hope you found sean bean , i would too. 

hi katie - welcome to thread hun.

love to all
take care.
tq.xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Nah never saw him unfortunately  

Fri 13th is good for me


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Morning All
Got a bit more time for messages today so here goes...

Hi TQ - Sorry you are on bed rest, hope your BP comes down soon.  Sorry not heard about scans in Sheffield although saw the leaflet in the info that Care give us.  I had my 12 week private scan in Leeds and am planning to go there for 3D/4D as well later on cos it is nearer than Sheffield.

Hi Sally - Hope work is going ok for you now. What are you doing this weekend?  Hope you can make it on 13th June it would be nice to see you. If you don't want to meet up with 3 pg ladies en masse I will completely understand, maybe you could meet us one at a time on different days if you prefer? Anyway see how you feel at the time xxx 

Hi Scooby - Hair sounds nice, I am having my colours done on Friday.  Getting a bit desperate as all my nasty grey is coming through but waiting for pay day on 28th. 9 day old baby sounds nice too. 

Hi Katy - Hope you enjoyed pampering in your bath.  I must make an appointment at the dentists now that it is free as I got my exemption card a few weeks ago- Only went in December but may as well get a free clean or two while I can   

Hi Katie - Hope testing goes ok for you and DH. Don't worry June and July will come round in no time and you can get jabbin'

Unfortunately Sean Bean escaped my grasp yet again      Drat    He is playing Robinson Crosoe's dad in a multi million pound series they are filming.  Sam Neill was there too apparently but I don't fancy him  

We are having a lazy/gardening day today. DH is mowing the back garden and the fresh cut grass smells yummy.  We are going out for tea tonight as I couldn't be bothered buying or making Sunday dinner. 
Tomorrow I am meeting my auntie for lunch, she has bought me a couple of maternity tops bless her. I hope I like them!  We are also going to the cemetary to take flowers for my darling gran as it would have been her birthday next week.  It's been 5 years but I think I miss her more now that I am pg as she would have been so excited. 

Well have a lovely weekend whatever you are doing
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls  

Just looking at my pile or ironing   and decided i would come on here instead  

Karen - Hope you had a nice tea last night (healthy i hope  ) Yes work is going fine, i am very busy as always, but that is good as it keeps me occupied. There are still "changes" looming & what that means for me I have no idea. As with most things at the moment business is tough which is worrying but i suppose i will just have to wait and see....

Scooby - Did you pick up the pram   Is Dave out for a walk now   

Katy - What you been up to? Hope your bath/spa was nice   My friend text me last night on her way back from holiday to ask me if i wanted some perfume that i like from duty free.....so she got it & it apparently comes with loads of extra free stuff (body lotion etc) so can't wait to get my hands on it  

TQ - Hope you BP sorts itself out. Did you get much shopping done?

Katie - Hope the MERC test goes OK. My DH had that done for our 2nd cycle. Good to have as frozen back up, but will keep him busy for a morning    

Well, the 13th is OK i think. But can i decide nearer the time   I think it will be wise to see how i feel & go from there - would love to see you all, but don't want to fall off my happy chair (if you know what i mean  ) And thank-you Karen for your kind words - maybe i could eat in a restaurant next door & you can all take turns to pop in and sit with me!!!    (only kidding!)

Right....off to do the ironing   

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Yes we did pick up the pushchair and have just spent some time putting all the bits and pieces on it  It all looks OK so back in the loft it goes for a while.

Shall we go for the 13th then  Sally you decide nearer the time although like your idea of eating in a different restaurant and we can all pop through   

Karen ~ Drat to Sean Bean getting away   

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Hope you're all having a nice bank hol. having a lazy day today. Dp had to work this morning, but I have made good use of him this afternoon.He's doing the gardening while I'm erm,. supervising. 

Sally ~ Glad you're doing okay and that work is keeping you occupied. what perfume is your friend getting you? Loving Light Blue (D&G) at the mo and their body lotion is scrummy too. Would be lovely to see you on the 13th, but yeah just see how you feel nearer the time hun, no worries. 

Karen ~ Sorry you missed Sean. You will just have to go and see him on screen now! Not the same though...I dread to think what you would've done if you had actually found the poor man!! 

Scooby ~ How are you? Hope you enjoyed your play with the pushchair? We're struggling to decide which one to go for at the minute..they all do so many different things it's mind boggling.  Did you get yours from mamas and papas?

Hi T.Q ~ How are you? Hope your bp has come down and you are feeling better. 

Hi Katie ~ How are you?

Right, just going to get tea on. Toad in the hole tonight. Yum.

Chat to you all soon,

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Just a quick one before I go and make tea  No we got it from an independent shop and its a Maxi Cosi  We originally liked the 03 Sport from M&P but it wouldn't fit in the car  We also looked at the M&P one on the MPX Frame and it was nice but really we wanted a 3 wheeler 

I like your idea of supervising    Hope your making cups of tea for him 

Where do you fancy eating on the 13th then 

x x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

katyblue said:


> what perfume is your friend getting you?


Its Dream Of Pink by Lacoste (sp?) - its lovely 

Hey Scooby - maybe Dave could take Tom from a spin in the pushchair    

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ I love Touch of Pink by Lacoste, its one of my favourites  



MollyB1 said:


> Hey Scooby - maybe Dave could take Tom from a spin in the pushchair
> 
> XX


I don't think so not with his toilet habits  

x x x


----------



## LAURA H (May 26, 2008)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me what grade 2 endo is is that worse or better than grade 4?

You guys seem to know what your takling about im really confused with all this?

Thanks for your help


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Laura

Sorry I can't help you with your Endo question.

Have you tried posting in the Endo Section


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> Sally ~ I love Touch of Pink by Lacoste, its one of my favourites


I think it comes with a small bottle of the Touch of Pink for free  I bought Dream of Pink for someone at work as a leaving present so have wanted some for me for ages. Will probably have to go and get it tomorrow 

Hi Laura - sorry i don't know either. Like Scooby says try the endo section - sure someone will know - good luck 

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally  ~ I need to buy a new bottle but have been pricing it up and Asda is a whole £10 cheaper than Debenhams or Boots  Think I will be going to get some next time I go shopping  

I did look in Paris but it was even more expensive that the UK prices  

Will have a sniff of your one next time I go to Debenhams

xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

LAURA H said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what grade 2 endo is is that worse or better than grade 4?
> 
> ...


Hi

Grade 2 endo is not as severe as Grade 4.

"Stage One - few endometrial implants, most often in the cul-de-sac in the woman's pelvic area.

Stage Two - mild to moderate levels of endometrial implants affecting one or both ovaries.

Stage Three - moderate levels of endometriosis with implants in several reproductive areas, perhaps in one or both ovaries.

Stage Four - the most severe of the endometriosis stages with widespread endometriosis implants throughout the pelvic area. The more widespread the endometriosis, the more likely fertility problems will be experienced"

"The Stages of Endometriosis Endometriosis can vary in terms of severity. Like other diseases, it is categorized into four stages -- the higher the number, the more severe the endometriosis. Stage I is when your endometriosis is minimal and still very thin and "filmy," hence easier to treat. Stage II is mild endometriosis; the endometriosis is still on the thin side but is situated more deeply into your surrounding tissues. Stage III is moderate endometriosis; here, your endometriosis is denser mixed with some Stage I or Stage II symptoms. Stage IV means severe endometriosis. In this case, the endometriosis is dense and deep, a bad combination. -Copyright © 1999 by M. Sara Rosenthal. From The Gynecological Sourcebook, by arrangement with The NTC/Contemporary Publishing Group, Inc."

Hope that helps
Natasha

/links


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Scooby ~ Think I've seen the maxi cosi somewhere whilst having ahunt around, is that the one that comes in blue as well as black? They're really nice, I'm sure your little one will approve.  What colour did you go for? The mamas and papas MPX frame is one of 2 we're debating on!! It's the ultima 8 in 1 and while it has a lot of functions it's a bit expensive isn't it?!  Also debating on furniture, think we've decided to go with M&P again, it's a full set in oak and we've found a stockist nearby who will come and deliver and set it up for free so that kinda made our minds up!  What have you gone for? Don't mind where we eat..Frankie's or chiquitos again, forget what else is there??  I don't mind booking it this time if you like? btw, did you know the apprentice is on tonight, not tomorrow.Don't want you to miss it. 

Sally  ~ Haven't tried that perfume, although have had a different lacoste a while ago, can't remember the name..it came in a brown/cream box? Was really nice. Will have to have a sniff next time I see you! 

Hi Karen ~ Hope you ok today. 

Hi Laura ~ Glad Minxy could answer your question. Don't really know much about endo, although my sis sufers with it, and she gets terrible pain, so i do sympathise with you. 

ta ta for now girls.

lotsa love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Thanks hun  Dave reminded me yesterday evening  

They also do the Maxi Cosi in Red / Pink. We have gone for the black / grey as its neutral 

We went for the M&P Oak range from M&P as you get free delivery and also they build it up for you too  

x x x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Hope you are all well.

BP still up,  , just waiting on the midwife to come and see me at home and decide if I need admitting again, hope not DH is in London.

Hi scooby - black and grey is a good idea, we have been looking at push chairs, but waiting till after the 20wk scan.
Hi Katyblue - hope you are well.
Hi Molly - Yep got me shopping, took 3 attempts to get into the frenchgate mind, been having funny light headed moments.
Hi KarenM - how are you?
Hi Laura - glad minxy was able to answer you question.

 to everyone I have missed.

Love TQ.xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Scooby ~ Hi Hun, is it the murano collection from M&P? thats the one I think we'll get. Did like the horizons set, but its a lot more expensive.  Your pushchair sounds fab. 

Hi T.Q  ~ How are you hun? Hope your bp has come down and you're not in hospital. Big hugs for you. 

Hello to karen and Sally ~ Hope you're both well.

Shall I go ahead and book the table for the 13th? Any suggestions as to where? I'm easily pleased(!) anywhere's fine with me. 

gotta go, dp is hovering at my shoulder wanting the puter.  At a weddimg tomorrow so prob won't get on til sat. xxx

Lotsa love, Katy. xxxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girls 
Hope you are all ok - well no longer are my boobs the size of my head, they are the size of my whole body, now my nipples are the size of my head instead   and they have started leaking        I never expected that!  My nipples need a bra just for themselves  

For lunch I had a cheese salad sarnie with crisps in it (healthy -not!) and bubs must have loved it as I could definitely tell she was awake - loads of bubblies down at the bottom my tum, I couldn't stop laughing! Have had a couple of bubbly feelings at night before over the last week or so but this is the first daytime one and it went on about 10 mins    I was trying to do an online advanced Excel course at the time and it was difficult to concentrate  

Hi TQ - How did it go with the midwife? hope you haven't had to be admitted and your bp has gone down.  Are you feeling ok in yourself?

Hi Scooby - I must have a look at your pram online. We liked the Brittax Vigour 4+ travel system when we had a look round the shops so I think we may get that but not sure of colour yet. We also like the Silver Cross 3D and my mum would approve of that one as I was always pushed round in a Silver Cross when I was a baby and she still thinks its really posh, plus she offered to buy our pram as a pressie bless her.  Oak furniture sounds nice too. 

Hi Katy - Posh oak furniture for you too Katy, very nice.  Lovely to have it all put together for you as well.  Apprentice was good wasn't it, so glad that that muppet Michael has gone at last he was so annoying.  I don't mind where we eat either.  Just seen your post, yes please book if you don't mind. Chiquitos or Frankies both top choices. Have a nice time at your wedding.  We are off to Scotland to in-laws for weekend so probably won't be on either until next week. 

Hi Sally - He he he could just imagine Scooby's Tom the tortoise going round in the pram, can you imagine neighbours faces  
Did you ever get your ironing done?  Yes we will be in Chiquitos and you can go to Frankie and Bennys on 13th   We can all have a different course with you    Seriously though I hope you can make it.  Glad that your work is going ok at the mo. 

Good news for me today, our annual bonus is higher than forcasted and is going to be paid in July so that is all the baby stuff sorted out. I had all but forgotten all about the bonus so it was a nice surprise. The Project Manager is working out office closing down timescales and suggesting Christmas which is a bit mean but my boss is pushing for October/November. Mmmm I won't be able to take the bubs in to work will I  

Hi anyone else who is around 
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ I am easy either Chiquitos or Frankie and Bennies is fine by me   Could do F&B's as a change 

The furniture is the Ocean Range in the light wood and not the dark. You will have to try the factory shop as they have a book where you can put your name and number down and when they get it in they will ring you. Some of it is seconds but you can get it so much cheaper than the shop. You can also do that with the Pushchairs, I didn't know about that when we ordered our furniture 

Karen ~ Hmmm crisp sandwiches, I don't know what Sally is gonna say    You having a healthy tea to make up for it 

Sally ~ How you doing hun  Work still really busy  You bringing out any new meals yet 

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

No I am having cheese salad sandwiches with oven chips in for tea in a minute  
Bubs must need calcium from the cheese, that's my excuse


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

karenm28 said:


> No I am having cheese salad sandwiches with oven chips in for tea in a minute
> Bubs must need calcium from the cheese, that's my excuse


     Just watch out for the extra padding


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> Karen ~ Hmmm crisp sandwiches, I don't know what Sally is gonna say    You having a healthy tea to make up for it


All i will say is        



karenm28 said:


> No I am having cheese salad sandwiches with oven chips in for tea in a minute
> Bubs must need calcium from the cheese, that's my excuse


And        

Well, thats what i think anyway    

Katy - have a fab time at the wedding you are going to. We have been invited to one in June but can't go - shame as i love weddings 

Karen - your boobs sound strange  Please will you eat some fruit 

Scooby - Yep i'm fine thanks. Lots of projects at work, this week has been manic - been getting up at 5am everyday this week     Early start tomorrow as well, as got to be at Care for bloods again at 8am - apparently some of the vials they took a couple of weeks ago for the level 1 tests didn't have enough in, so they need more 

Well, Karen & Katy - hope you have nice weekends. Scooby, probably chat tomorrow / over the weekend 

Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ Try some orange juice  A glass is counted as one of your 5 a day 

Sally ~ Yes will catch up at some point over the weekend, we haven't had a good natter for ages   5am starts  flipping heck that is early  I hope they manage to get more blood out of you today and that you can get the results back quickly.

Katy ~ Hope the weather holds out for the wedding today 

x x x x x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Hope you are all well.

Katyblue - we are looking at the murano collection by M&P, have you seen the nursery set in argos, wardrobe, drawers with changing top and cot bed for £440.

Karenm - BP still up, they are coming to see me at home again tomorrow, got a permenant headache, but apart from that doing ok.  I too had a cheese and salad sandwich with salt and vinegar crisps for my lunch yesterday.  Love crisps and cheese sandwich's.

Molly - 5am starts, I am still snoring at that time.

Well going to have another glass of water to try and shift this headache, trying not to resort to paracetamol.

TQ.xx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

You are all such boss pots  

Don't worry I will not get the scurvy just yet cos besides cheese salad sarnies with crisps/oven chips in em I am also addicted to bananas and Tropicana orange juice with bits in    

Sorry you are still poorly TQ

Lots of love to you all 
I am at work at the mo but will be back on here after the weekend xxx

Karen
xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hiya Girls,

Hope you're all well.

ooh what a busy few days...the wedding on Fri was lovely, the weather held out - it was chilly but no rain thankfully. Had a lovely day.  Then yesterday we were over at IKEA, mamas and papas etc. Took a full day almost just looking round, didn't buy anything but got lots of ideas. Then today we were over in Leeds again visiting Jonathan's relatives. Just got back, I'm pooped!

Scooby ~ How are you? Saw your Ocean Range in M&P yesterday. It's absolutley beautiful.  Love the way they set up the nursery so you can see what it will look like. Looked out for you - kept saying to Jonathan "Scooby lives round here somewhere!!" 

Karen ~ I'm with you on the cheese sandwiches. At least you're getting a bit of fruit from the bananas and juice! Have you felt anymore flutterings? It's an amazing feeling isn't it? 

Sally  ~ Hope you managed to get a lie in after all those early starts.  How did it go at Care? When will you get the results of the blood tests?

T.Q ~ How are you doing? How's the bp? Hope it's come down, and you are feeling better. Hadn't seen the Murano collection in Argos, will have to have a look - thats a really good price. 

Well, need to go and get some washing on. Haven't got anything to wear to work tomorrow. 

Lotsa love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ You should have called and you could have popped in for a drink   Have been sorting out my office today as the furniture comes on Friday. Its all sorted apart from my desk and chair which I obviously need this week    Have you decided on any furniture 

x x x x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Guys.....  

thought I'd take a look to see how everyone was, omg soooo many bfp's   
see your still meeting up  

Katy - how you feeling...  sounds like your looking for nursery furniture, weve got the M&P Murano collection and have to say its pretty fab, the oak one.. joseph keeps it covered in plenty of saliva...  only thing it didn't come with were teething runners on the cot, a must have...  

Karen - hope your feeling ok to, your post about a bra just for your nipples made me  , all i can say is it eventually gets better....  

Scabby - hows the bump... , how much longer have you got to work  , have you got everything sorted started the nesting period... 

As for us, Joseph still having a few probes with poohing and we are currently under a paediatrician because he is havin tests due to him being sooooo big, weight and length wise, BUT he is fabulous keeps me up most of the night, am whacked most of the time, but wouldn't change a thing, is honestly the best thing ever, One smile from joseph and its fabulous, as you will all shortly find out..

Will keep poppin on, to see how you all are, cant wait for the bubbas to start arriving ssooooo exciting... All of you take care... 

luv
Deb Bee n Joseph    x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Deb Bee ~ Lovely to hear from you   Sorry to hear Joseph is still having a few problems, hopefully they will get sorted out soon 

Have got about 8 weeks left at work, am working till about 3 weeks before then taking some holiday   It still seems ages away but I guess it will fly by.

Am not quite nesting just yet   

Take care

x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello
Back from Scotland but taken today off as annual leave, same next week too. Thought I would take another couple of long weekends and laze about a bit as I ache like mad after a day at work in my horrible chair and only things that help are walking about or lying on sofa/bed for an hour. Must be those tendon thingy's stretching.
Had a lie in and a nice long bath this morning, plus watched Jeremy Kyle -  Katy - Jeremy says Hi and he misses you!
I need to do some weeding this aft as next door is doing hers and putting me to shame! 


Deb Bee - lovely to hear from you and time has flown by, I can't believe Joseph is 6 months old already bless him. 

Scooby -  Wow only 8 weeks left at work for you, that will fly by. I am planning to work until end of Sept all being well. 

Katy - Glad you had a nice wedding. Sounds like you have been busy running round junction 27. Yes had some more flutterings mainly after eating or when in bed, I love them they are so funny. Can't wait to get some proper kicks. 

Sally - How awful getting up at 5am. Hope you are not quite as busy this week. Hope all blood tests fine as well. 

TQ - Hope you are feeling better this week xxx Glad you are with me on the crisps! 

We went looking in Mothercare yesterday but still not bought anything except a book "blokes guide to pregnancy" which DH is enjoying. I've had a look too and it is hilarious.

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Midwife appointment went well this morning everything is bang on target for dates etc. Off for bloods tomorrow.

We have had our 4D scan and it was amazing. We have got lots of pictures, if you want to have a look let me know and I will email you them  Have also got the images on CD and also a DVD which we are going to watch tonight, hope I can wait that long.

Bubs was really co-operative and she said it was a pleasure being scanned as "it" was so good and so photogenic so we were really pleased.

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Ooooh yes please Scooby have you still got my email address? would love to see your latest pics


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

karenm28 said:


> Ooooh yes please Scooby have you still got my email address? would love to see your latest pics


Karen ~ They are on ******** so you can see them there 

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Scooby ~ I'm back on! Those pics of Horis are amazing! Can't believe the quality and detail on them, you can really see what Horis will look like. My favourite one is the one where it has its mouth open it's so adorable! You'll have to bring the rest next Friday.  Did you and Dave enjoy the dvd?

Karen  ~ Hey hun, how are you. Didn't realise you had been to Scotland, must've missed that bit! Did you have a good time? The long weekends sound good - as does watching Jeremy Kyle!  Did you enjoy your trip to Mothercare? I bought "The blokes guide to pregnancy" the other week too, I agree it's hilarious! Jonathan hasn't read it but I keep shouting bit's out to him, it's pretty accurate isn't it! 

Deb Bee ~ Hello hun! So nice to hear from you. Sorry to hear Joseph's still having a few problems, hope they get sorted soon. He sounds adorable, can't believe he's 6 months now! Give him a big cuddle from his aunties on here! 

Sally ~ Hey hun how are you? How's work going this week? Hope it's a bit quieter, and that they're not getting you up in the middle of the night! 

Hi T.Q ~ How are you doing?

Not much to report this end, I have booked the table for next Friday.Tried Frankie and Benny's but they only had late tables, so I've booked Ask for a change. Hope this is okay with everyone? 

Lots of love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Thanks for your texts last night, so glad you got the pictures. We have found some more on the CD where he has got his mouth open   

Ask is fine by me, its where we had our first meeting  Seems absolutely ages ago now   

We have got the Blokes guide as well, but I think its in the loft, we bought it last time and then put it away although have instructed Dave to find it so I can take it to France with me 

My appointment went well this afternoon, full bloods taken and Anti D injection given. They listened into the heartbeat as well which was nice as Dave couldn't make my midwife appointment yesterday.

Have been feeling exhausted today and could have gone to bed at 5pm   Am now trying to get through till 9pm then off to bed, got a mega early start tomorrow    But not as early as Sally does 

x x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Scoobs ~ Hey hun glad Ask is okay with you, I never made the first meet up so it will be nice to head there now.     Have to ask them if they've got dvd player we can use so we can see Horis properly!  

So when do you go to France? How long are you going for? Sorry if you've already said, I keep missing bits about people's hols!  

Really pleased everything went well at the midwifes and you and Dave got to hear the heartbeat, must be fab, They still haven't listened for ours yet. I've got my 20 week scan on Friday, nervous but excited to see bubs again.  

Sorry to hear you're feeling exhausted    hope you get a good night's sleep. I'm off to bed in a mo to watch the F word. Quite like the cooking/restaraunt bit, it's the bit where he's hunting and hurting animals I won't watch 


 xxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I just like watching Gordon so going to record it as no doubt I will be asleep within minutes      

Am sure they will play you the heartbeat at your scan, if not ask them and they will  

Will bring a few pics next week  

We go to France in 2 weeks for 2 weeks.  We have hired a Gite for a week and then staying in B&B's in England and France      Really looking forward to it.

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes I love Gordon too - something about tall craggy blondes does it for me  

Well I am ashamed to say I have just called in sick. I am aching all over. I've been stiff and aching for a couple of weeks after sitting in my work chair all day but last night was awful. I couldn't even turn over or cross my legs in bed without wincing. Probably just round ligaments or something as I feel ok in myself. I feel a bit of a wimp as only 18 weeks and am wondering if I am coming down with flu instead.  I'm gonna lie on the sofa all day and maybe have a short walk round the field this aft to stretch my legs. Sorry to moan. I was gonna check it out with my midwife but no answer on her mobile so I posted on the ask a midwife board asking if it sounds like normal ligament pain. Just waiting for a response. 

Scooby - Just realised you are in your 3rd trimester - well done you!    Saw your pics on ********. They were great. Love to Horis. Only 2 weeks until you go to France, sounds lovely.  

Katy - Good luck for your 20 week scan. Thanks for booking Ask, I love their food. Am looking forward to seeing you all again. Weekend in Scotland was nice (DHs parents moved there a few years ago).

Sally - What are you up to deary? 

TQ - Hello are you feeling any better? 

Well I must get better for this Friday as me and my friend are going to see the Sex and the City movie and for a mexican meal. Has anyone seen it yet? 

Just gonna have some weetabix with low fat spread on it (don't say yuk I have always eaten it that way   )  and some more yummy tropicana, then Jeremy Kyle here I come! 
Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen  ~  Sorry your not feeling well  I had that the other week my body felt like it had flu and I was really cold and shaky even though it was when we had the hot weather outside. I went to bed fully clothed with a hot water bottle  What's all that about  Anyway the good news is that it only lasted 24 hours  so hopefully yours will be the same.

Sex and the City ~ No haven't seen it but am going to go with 2 girlfriends, just trying to sort out a date that we can all do. Was a bit concerned as not seen any of the programmes but from what I have read and heard its not essential and seems like its going to be a good laugh.

Was Gordon good last night  Decided on something else as I was just soooooooooooooo tired and couldn't keep my eyes open 

Have been suffering with cramp for the last few mornings and its been a nightmare trying to jump out of bed to get rid of it   

Dave loves his weetabix with marg and Jam on 

x x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Gordon was good except when he coated in flour and fried some tiny baby eels while they were still alive!  

I had that cramp in my leg a few weeks ago - had to leap out of bed the second I woke up - poor DH nearly jumped out of his skin  

Am glad someone else likes weetabix with butter on 

Well midwife on here said my pain sounds a bit too much for 18 weeks so I called midwife at the hospital cos mine wasn't answering her phone. She was lovely and asked me some questions, then said to see if it gets any worse and they can try physio or a special support girdle later on if it does. Based on that I am now thinking it may be the start of SPD cos I have always had a slightly curved spine and the worst pain is right below my mini-bump in my groin/pelvis and it is worst when moving/getting dressed/stairs etc.  Been laid down on the sofa all morning and feels fine now except when I have to walk to the loo.  Ah well hope its not SPD but if it is then bubs is well worth it!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ Have had some tips on cramp and tonic water contains something that is supposed to help. So will get some and let you know.

 your not getting SPD.

 to Sally and Katy  

x x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi girls

Really quick one from me as only just got in   This week is still just as busy & yes the 5am starts are still happening - well it was 5.10am this morning - tomorrow will be about 5.30am   

Just had a quick read back....

Scooby - scan pics sound fab   As my mother would say "technology today is fab!!" Not long until your holiday then  

Katy - Thanks for booking the table. If you don't mind i am going to give it a miss i think. Feel a bit bad as have been invited out on a work do so going to go on that instead   Hope you all don't mind. I will come on the next one - if you can fit one in before all the babies start arriving  

Karen - whats SPD? (sorry if thats a pg thing!!) Don't feel bad about taking time off work - you and baby are the most important thing  

Hi TQ, Deb Bee

Well, really got to go a try and relax a bit before i go to bed....glass of wine might help   

Sally
XX

PS Scooby - if you go and see Sex & The City let me know if its watchable if you haven't watched any of it on TV....i haven't, but fancy seeing the film


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Gordon fans(!)

Karen ~ Big hugs to you  How are you feeling today? Hope the pains have gone or are getting better, I had some a while ago and thought it could be the start of SPD but thankfully they went after a short while. Everyone told me it was my body's way of saying slow down! So you just rest up when you can hun, and don't feel bad about any time off work. Bubs comes first! 

Sally ~ Hello you. oh you poor thing with all these early starts.  Hope you had a nice glass of wine to relax with last night. Don't you worry about not being able to make the meal, it would've been lovely to see you, but there's always next time.  Where are you going with work? It's not the next restauraunt to us is it?! 

Scooby  ~ Hello chick how are you? How are the cramps? Never really had them but i hear they're really painful, hope the tonic water helps. Yeah, I'm thinking of going to see sex and the city too, but like you and Sally haven't really watched the programmes. Sounds fab though! 

Hello T.Q  and Deb Bee. 

So hands up who's excited about Big Brother then?! I am! I'm one of the many people who say they won't watch it..then get drawn in!  Tonights my fave bit, love seeing what misfits they throw in! 

Love to all, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ I am excited    I can't wait to watch it tonight  

Cramp hasn't occured since and haven't drunk any tonic water as personally don't like the stuff unless it has vodka in it 

Am needing to clear out my office tonight before BB as the furniture is coming tomorrow. Not sure where I am going to work at the moment  

x x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Scooby ~ How's the office clearing going? You've got 2 and a half hours left before we lose our summer again! I'm excited too, been speculating all day why it's starting on a Thursday and not Fri, maybe they'll be some surprise or an eviction tomorrow night or something. Jonathan just groaned when I asked what he thought! 

Ooh a vodka and tonic water...that's a distant memory! Have got some nibbles in for later though and some er..lemonade!  

Enjoy! 

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Katy  Have just got Dave to move the desk into the spare room so the room is now empty   They better turn up tomorrow otherwise there will be grief  

I have set up camp in the spare bedroom it looks awful with a desk in the middle of the room but not got any guests coming to stay   I might be able to put the desk back in the Nursery once the furniture is in I know it won't look great but needs must at the moment, as I need to continue working.

Whereas if Dave was to go into the office each day I could have his office, but have already tried that and you can imagine the response I got 

Less than 1 and a half until it starts ~ Wooooooo Hoooooooo 

x x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh yes thats what I meant... one and a half hours!! Woo hoo. 

Well done with the office/now Horis' Nursery. You've done well, it will look fab tomorrow when you get all the furniture in!  

Off for a bath now, do you watch come dine with me at 8pm? Like that too, so have to get myself sorted.

btw, when you have your 20wk scan, did you have to have a full bladder? Just wondering!  

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes I do watch it but not sure it will clash with something that Dave wants to watch    

Yes I had a leaflet that tells you to have a full bladder 1 hour before and don't empty it and don't drink milk    

I read the leaflet on the way to the hospital after drinking a pint of milk and nothing else but drank squash and the scan went OK and she didn't say anything.

Is it tomorrow your scan or next week 

xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks Scooby. I didn't get a leaflet for mine. 

Yeah, my scan is tomorrow morning. I'll let you know how I get on.

xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy  ~  for tomorrow, will look you for your news   

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hiya Girls,

Just a quick one , I'm going out for my friends birthday, and have just woken not realised the time. 

Scooby ~ So what did you think then? I loved it! Thought that twist was really good - the looks of marios proper girlfriend were priceless! Wonder what will happen with this "wedding" ?Looking forward to that task. God I'm addicted already, and that pink cookie woman?!  Has the furniture arrived then? Are they assembling it for you? Bet it looks gorgeous.  I'm pleased to say my scan went well this morning.  Bubs moving all over the place and showing off, all measurments etc fine so that's a relief. Resisted the urge to find out the sex! Got some more more pics for the album too which is nice. 

Hi Karen ~ How are you today? Are you back at work? How's the pains? 

hi Sally ~ How are you? What plans you got for the weekend? Lots of lie ins I hope! 

Well best go, haven't got a clue what to wear....Best get a wriggle on!

Love to you all, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Katy 

OMG it was good last night and what did you think to Ting Tong  AKA Cookie Monster   

Furniture is here and has been built up and we got a little pressie from M&P a nice little teddy bear, how cute 

Good for you resisting the urge, I think surprise is better 

Just seen on the BB Website that Mario has proposed today  OMG how is that going to go down   Steph is already bi*ching about him though so doubt they will pass this task  Bet she fancies one of the other guys in there 

Have a nice time this evening

Oh this time next week till our meet  

x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello

So happy for you that your scan went well Katy 

Yes I am much better thanks, just had Weds off work and went back Thurs. Sitting slouched back at my desk with a pillow in the small of my back has really helped. When I sit straight upright it kills me. I look like her who says "computer says no!" I'm starting to think it was the journey up and down to Scotland in the car last weekend that did me in. Won't be doing that again in a hurry. 

Went out with my friend last night for tea at a mexican in York and then to pics to see Sex and the City, was quite good. Ate loads of my favourite chilli poppers. The cinema was packed with women. There were only one or two fellas in there who had been dragged by their wives.  

I hate that Mario, he is gross, and his girlfriend and also that little student lad who went in just after them, I think they will get really annoying.

Glad your furniture has arrived Scooby, hope you take a pic when your nursery all finished and let us have a look.

Sally - sorry you can't make it next week but hope to see you soon xxx 

We don't know what to do with ourselves this weekend. Bit wet for gardening. Don't want to spend any money. At a bit of a loss really. I could laze about but DH is going stir cazy and wants to go out and do something.

Have a nice weekend everyone
Love Karen


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well, my BP has finally come down and I am back to work tomorrow after 3 weeks off, really don't want to go back and was hoping I would be signed off.  I love my job, my patients and the people I work with, its just that is so stressful at the moment and m y work load has gone through the roof, finding it hard to get through the day.  Had a week with my parents last week, was quite poorly whilst there and not to be out done my rabbit also took ill and was rushed to the vets, but all on the mend now and we are currently relaxing in the garden.

We had are 20wk scan friday and all is well and we have 2 little girls on board, which is great as it means there is less panic about me delivering naturally, and can turn them if needs be, if it had been boys, we would have been transfered to jessops.

Hi scooby - will have a look on ******** at your pictures, hope mine co-operate aswell, the sonographer had major problems with twin 1 on friday, lying in a difficult position, she kept rolling me and shaking me belly.

Hi katyblue - you are good not finding out the sex, bit annoyed we had too, as it takes that final suprise away. Glad all was ok.

Hi Karenm - how are you doing?

Hello mollyb1  -how are you?

Hi to everyone else I have missed.
Take care 
Love TQ.xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

How gorgeous is this weather? What you all up to today? Went shopping this morning for birthday pressies but it was a bit too hot in the shopping centres, haven't they heard of air con?! just gonna have a laze around, my sis is having a barbie later so probably head round there so I don't have to cook owt! 

T.Q ~ Glad your bp has finally come down. That's a relief! Didn't realise you had been off work, it's always a stuggle going back isn't it? Where do you work? Hope things aren't too busy for you, and you can take it easy where you can. Glad your scan went well, 2 little girls   how lovely!

Karen ~ Glad to hear that you are a lot better. A pillow sounds good, might have to get one of them for work, when I'm in the office, although I'd be temted to sneak off with it for a little snooze!  So would you recommend sex and the city movie then? Was it really good? Are you enjoying Big Bro then?!

Hi Scooby ~ How are you? Are you hooked up to BB live yet? I've resited the urge, just watched the 9pm shows but isn't it the "wedding" today? might have to have a peak at what they're up to later. If the others have sussed them out, have they failed the task then? Yes, Ting Tong!  How fab, did you see her crying when Mario proposed to Steph the other day? Bless. 

Hi Sally ~ How are you hun? What you up to this weekend?

Chat soon, enjoy the rest of the weekend. 

Love to you all, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Yes wedding today, and I have just been watching the 9pm shows, don't want to get too addicted    Hope you enjoy your BBQ  We have taken the car to the Porsche show at Harewood House today and then met up with some friends and had a picnic there and then walked around the grounds which was lovely. Weather has been fantastic today   Just hope its set to stay  

Karen ~ We still OK for Friday  Did we say 7.30  What have you been upto today 

Sally ~ Don't worry about Friday  Hopefully we will get a meet in before the end of August  How you doing  Any news from you 

TQ  ~   great news   I would just say take it easy at work and don't over do it 

x x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Morning dearies 

Well yesterday we went to Crown Point in Leeds for a change and had a look round Mothercare and we also went to the Royal Armouries just for something to do and cos it is free entry    We saw this gorgeous little outfit for bubs in mothercare but it was a summer one so still not bought anything! We had a play with prams but they never have the one we want in mothercare even though it is on their website.  I know what you mean about it being too warm in the shops yesterday. I had to walk round the Armouries fanning myself and sitting down every 5 mins. Trouble is I just look fat rather than pregnant at the moment so people think I am just a lazy cow sitting round!  Pains came back with a vengence last night after walking round all day but I was ok again this morning after about 10 hours sleep. Well I am 19 weeks pg today hurrah!  1 week to go and I am halfway!

Scooby -  I don't think we said a time for meeting Friday but 7.30 is fine with me.  Got the day off on leave today again. Just gonna clean and tidy this house as it is a right mess and do a bit of weeding.  We went to Ask the other week and I was desperate to have the goats cheese but obviously can't have it. As soon as bubs is born I'm gonna eat so much goats cheese! but then again do you have to wait until finished breastfeeding as well?  

TQ - Brill news on the 2 girls - you can buy loads of lovely outfits!  We think our bubs is a girl too from the 12 week scan and we will check again at 20 weeks. We really wanted to know though. I don't care about the surprise I just know my baby girl is on her way   Why the different procedure/hospital if it had have been boy/s?  Do you feel like joining us for a meal on Friday night? You are very welcome. 

Katy - Yes would recommend the SATC movie. Starts off as a bit of a "Sarah Jessica Parker appreciation society" with loads of montages of her posing and floating about in designer outfits, but gets better as the stories kick in for the other characters later in the film.  
I would definitely go for a snooze in the day at work if there was a sofa anywhere in our building but all we have is metal chairs in our rest room so can't sleep on them! Been tempted to have a kip on the floor now and again but not succumbed yet  

Sally - Hello what are you up to? Hope you are not still having to get up at ungodly hours of the morning. In answer to your question, SPD is a bone thing where your pelvis softens a bit earlier than it should. Not sure I have got it but something hurts in the right place! 

Lots of love
Karen
xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone  

Its only Monday.....& i am already tired  
Not been feeling very well actually - woke up Saturday feeling rubbish & felt like that all day, was a bit better yesterday, but felt not quite myself again today   Thought it might have been all those early starts last week making me tired, so trying to avoid those this week...

Well it sounds like you and your bumps are all doing OK. I can't believe how quickly its going  
We are down in London next week (20th) for our appt to see the   specialist, so will see what he has to say for himself and go from there.

Sorry, no personals tonight, but i think i am going to go to bed.

Sally
XX


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello Everyone

Sally ~ Sorry to hear you aren't feeling too great at the minute hun , maybe it's a combination of the early starts and the heat yesterday? Lots of early nights this week then! Good luck for your appt next week, will look forward to hearing what he has to say.

Karen ~ Sounds like you had a nice weekend. Hope you're not struggling too much with the heat. My little tootsies and ankles have blown up nicely.  so have you decided on the pram you want then, what about the furniture? There's so much to consider it's mind boggling isn't it. Congrats on reaching 19 weeks! When is your due date then? I suppose I could work it out but I'm just being lazy!  Mine is 17th October. 

Scooby ~ How fab has the weather been? Your picnic sounds lovely. What did you think to the wedding then? I was surprised that all the housemates guessed that Lisa and Mario were the real couple, maybe I've missed something?? Who do you think will be evicted? We will miss the live show won't we! Yeah, 7:30 is good for me.Table is booked for 8.  I'm going to miss the apprentice tomorrow night too, it's my birthday and we're going out with friends so I've got sky plus at the ready, can't miss it!

Hello T.Q  ~ how are you today? Yeah, feel free to join us on Fri night, would be lovely to meet you. 

Love to you all,

Katy. xxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Evening ladies,

Hope you are all.

Scooby - so far this week I have been lucky with work had a student with me, so made them do the work and I cracked on with my paper work.

Hi Katyblue - I work at Doncaster Royal Infirmary, would have lo0ved to have joined you all friday, but we have a staff night out, we have 3 birthdays and someone leaving this week, all the collections have bankrupted me   

Hi Karenm -  I am a carrier of haemophillia, so if I had boys there was a 50/50 chance that they would have had it, so it meant that they could not use forceps or ventouse or any instruments to deliver them in case of making them bleed, also they could'nt turn them etc, Sheffield has a specailst dept there, initally they wanted me to deliver under my specialist in Newcastle, lucklily they changed there minds.  With girls they can also be carriers, but they don't come with the complications that boys do.Not that it would bother me. Would love to have met you, but already out with work, maybe next time.

Love to all I have missed.
Love TQ.xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy  ~    for tomorrow. Hope you get lots of nice pressies. We have just been out for an anniversary meal (3 years  )

I have also got the Apprentice already set up as out with work tomorrow night and then going to see Sex and the City on Thursday night with an good friend then out with you girls on Friday night 

No I don't think you missed anything regarding Mario and Lisa as I was shocked too   Oh well Steff to go as she really didn't make an effort at all 

Right off to watch BB in bed 

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi

Just a quick one to say          to Katy

Hope you have had a fab day  

Sally
XX


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

How is everyone?

Scooby ~ Congratulations on your anniversary!  Hope you and Dave had a lovely evening. I had a fab birthday thank you. Yeah got some lovely pressies! Lots of nice jewellery and perfume, some cds and books and some maternity clothes from my mum and dad. Bless em! So have you managed to see the apprentice yet then? I watched it as soon as I got in last night. was very good.  Got BB to watch later too. Missed Tuesday nights but heard there was a huge row with Alex? Did you see it? Enjoy your film tonight, looking forward to seeing you tomorrow, usual place 7:30? 

Sally ~ Hello hun, thank you for the birthday wishes!  How are you feeling now? hope you've got some rest this week and no early rises. 

Karen ~ Hello, how are you doing? Loking forward to seeing you tomorrow night. Probably not get on before then, so I'll see you there! 

Hello T.Q  How are you and your bubs today? Enjoy your staff night out tommorrow. 

Scooby and Karen see you tomorow! 

Lots of love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Hi no haven't had time to watch The Apprentice yet although I got Dave to text me the results last night  I am plannin on watching it when I get back from the flicks tonight, if I can work the hard drive recorder    And if I am not too tired 

I saw BB on Tuesday night and flipping heck Alex was just plain awful, you thought Charley was bad from last year she is nothing compared to Alex, she was warned by BB as well   

Right off for a glass of milk, got awful heartburn this afternoon must be the strawberries 

See you two tomorrow night, 7.30 same place 

x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Just popping on to say see some of you tomorrow 
Sorry I missed your birthday Katy and your anniversary Scooby 
Hi Sally! hope you are feeling better
Hi TQ! thanks that explains things 
Will do some personals next time
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Will tell you tomorrow but you have to go and see Sex and the City, it was absolutely fantastic and a truely chick flick, we laughed lots   

See you tomorrow 

x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Katy* ~ I found out now who has gone and I am sooooooooooooooooo glad she did  You are looking fab and your bump is really coming on now   Your pics were amazing  I can't believe the next time is when the baby will be here   was driving home thinking OMG its really gonna happen  

*Karen* ~  with your scan this week, please text me as we will be away so I can know what your having  I think your having a     Great to see you looking so well 

*Sally* ~ Well the good news is that Karen had a huge salad with her tea last night, was going to take a picture as evidence but decided not to bother  Hope you had a nice time last night.  with your appointment this week, let us know how you get on ^fingerscrossd^

Have been shopping this morning and got 2 pairs of trousers, top and then 4 tops from Primark for the bargain price of £8     Had lunch although that was a trauma in itself, couldn't decide what to have started off with scone and jam then to toasted tea cake then jacket potato with cheese and salad   

x x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello Girls,

Scooby ~ was just gonna txt you, yeah I'm glad she went too!! I honestly thought it was gonna be Mario so got a shock when it was Steph. She was gutted to be first out!  You're looking amazing too hun, can't believe what a lovely big bump you have, and looking at your pics was amazing - think I may have almost convinced Jonathan to go for the 4d scan now.   Well you did well with your shopping this morning! Good ole Primark!  Sainsbury's was a nightmare as usual 

Karen ~ Lovely to see you too hun. You looked really well.  How you feeling today? Hope you didn't suffer too much last night from our little feast!  Hope your cats are ok too. 

Sally ~ How are you? Yeah we almost txt you when Karen ordered a salad, she did very well, you would've been proud!  Hope you had a nice meal last night too. 

Hello to the rest of the gang,

Just deciding wheather I can be bothered to go to the Range/Dunelm for a few bits. We're decorating the dining room, got some lovely new furniture, just needs a few finishing touches, any excuse to splash the cash (well Jonathan's that is!)  

Lots of love,

Katy.xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes aren't I good  he he he 

Sally, thanks for sms last night, made me laugh, couldn't answer at the time and a bit late now but as you heard I had a nice juicy salad alongside my pasta in tomato  

Been to the white rose centre today for eye tests and all fine so didn't need new specs. DH's eyes have got a bit better!? so he has got some new lenses.  

Scooby and Katy - You both looked fab last night, was lovely to see you. Loved your pics too. Yes of course I will let you know after our scan on Friday Scooby, have a lovely holiday won't you. 

Sally and TQ - Hope you both enjoyed your works nights out last night xxx 

Sally - Good luck for your appointment on Friday I hope it goes well xxx

Aw I was miffed that Stephanie went out you rotters, I liked her for standing up to that evil witch Alex. I want smarmy old Mario to get out although Alex is top of my hitlist.

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls
Well sounds like you had a good evening   And well done Karen for eating something green  
I had a fab night out thank-you, bit tired now though  
Well, only come on here for a quick catch up as need to go and finish the ironing  

Chat soon
XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello  
Nothing much to tell you, just popping on to say hello as is very quiet here at work.
Went to Meadowhall yesterday just for a nosey round.
What are you all up to?
Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Nothing much to report from me, have got all my clothes out ready so its all waiting to go in the case on Wednesday night. Have got a busy couple of days with work trying to sort stuff out before we go  

Got my letter from work confirming all my maternity arrangements  and my night out has been organised 

Off out for tea tonight a good friend of mine has said she will cook for us so looking forward to seeing her and her bump   

Sally ~ Can't remember when your appointment is this week but sending you a huge amount of luck and love    

Katy ~ Meant to say when you mentioned Range, a close friend did me a basket of bits and it was in a lovely basket which came from Range so she had to go back and get me some more as I am going to use them in the Nursery 

x x x x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well.

Nothing much to report here, I was back in bed my 20pm on friday from my staff night out, was too tired to stay out with them, also was worried about getting knocked when they were in the pubs, they were also well on their way to being merry  .

DH felt babies kick for the first time yesterday which was nice.

How are all you ladies doing?
Hope you had a wonbderful time when you met up, hope I can make it next time.

take care
Love TQ.xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello Dears,

Nothing much to report from me either! Popping to say hi, was just browsing a baby website that a friend recommended earlier for savings etc. It's http://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/TopCategoriesDisplay?storeId=10001&langId=-1&catalogId=10751&msg= If you're interested. 

Scooby ~ Not long to go now, was thinking you'll miss BB whilst away so if you need to know anything I can txt you if you have your phone.  Yeah. quite like the Range for bits and pieces, will have a look for those baskets are they the ratten type ones? I was thinking of getting some small ones for the Nursery for bathcare items etc. 

Karen ~ Hello lovely How was Meadowhall yesterday? Was it busy? Keep meaning to go, but never get round to it. Did you buy anything?

T.Q ~ Glad DH felt bubs move for the first time yesterday, must be lovely. This one completely stops whenever anyone puts their hands there! 

Hello Sally  hun ~ How are you?

Reet, going back to my browsing now. 

Chat soon.

Love, Katy. xxx

/links


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Yes will have my phone so if you don't mind with the odd update that would be good  Thank you  Kiddicare is fantastic, my cousin lives near there and we went down when they were moving premises and got a couple of good bargains, but have been told that the new warehouse / shop is even bigger with better bargains so I would say its well worth a trip for you   

The baskets are the Rattan type ones and the outside is neutral colours although they do them in pink and blue as well  Was going to use them for the same things and also the tiny ones for socks etc  

x x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Evening ladies 

Scooby - If I don't get on before you go, have a wonderful holiday. Oooh all your maternity leave sorted out now then. Can't believe how soon you are due  

Sally - I'm sure I will get on here before Friday but just in case, hope your appointment goes well and you get some answers and a way forward. You are doing the right thing exploring all the options. Do you know my DH has low count and has never even been examined or referred to find out any possible reasons, they just ignore the fellas don't they, so it is good your DH is going to explore any options.   xxx 

Katy - Meadowhall was great on Sunday, not busy at all. We got a parking space right near the way in. We had lunch in Potters and looked in Mothercare and Mamas and Papas.  Didn't stay too long and didn't buy anything, just had some lessons about various prams! Thanks for that link I will have a look. 

TQ - Aw that is so nice that your DH felt (one or both!) the bubs move. My bubs was going mad the other night in bed and DH put his hand there and DH jumped a mile and swore he felt something, but my bub is usually like Katy's bub and always stops when someone tries to catch her out. 

Well some work has come in (shock horror) so I best get on and do something. 
Love Karen 
xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Ey up!

Just popping on while tea is cooking. 

Scooby ~ Wanted to get on and say bon voyage for tomorrow! Hope you have a fantastic time. Enjoy the sun and all those lovely B&Bs.  Yeah, I can keep you updated with BB, especially eviction night. I am so pleased Alex is up. Get her out!  Enjoyed browsing the kiddie care website, didn't realise you can visit the shop, is it far?

Karen ~ How are you? Is work any busier today? Glad you enjoyes your trip to Meadowhall. I know what you mean about the pram demonstrations, some are so technical I need simple instructions on how to use the things!  Have you decided to go for the Britax one? I prob won't get on tomorrow night so wishing you lots of luck for your scan on Friday, can't wait to hear how you get on. 

Hi Sally How are you? Hope everything goes ok in London on Friday. Will be thinking of you. 

Hi T.Q ~ How are you and bubs today? 

Well tea nearly ready. Having bbq chicken, jacket potato, coleslaw and a small salad(!) tonight.
Been on a school trip today to a local farm, and got rather wet and soggy so looking forward to a nice warm bath and pj's after tea. 

Lots of love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy

Just finished packing although sure I will find some more stuff to take later   

The Kiddicare place that you are looking at is huge, its more of a warehouse than a shop  and is in Peterborough so not far from you I wouldn't have thought  

Just had chinese for tea and now stuffed  

I am so glad that Alex is up and Mario but I really want them both to go   

x x x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Scooby* said:


> I am so glad that Alex is up and Mario but I really want them both to go


Alex is out !! She's been booted off for being aggressive & intimidating behaviour and a basically being a bully and making threats about her "gangster" friends on the outside !

Apparently the eviction is cancelled !

N xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

OMG didn't realise she was out! Just been over to the BB thread to see what's being going on. Must say I'm so pleased she has been booted out, what a nasty piece of work she is. She actually scared me at times.  

Karen and Sally ~ Wishing you both luck for tomorrow. Please let us know how you get on.  

TTFN

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes I will thanks Katy 

Good luck Sally  xxx

Hurrah I hate Alex


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello!

My scan today went well but I have to have another next week. Only because I didn't drink enough so she couldn't see my placenta properly because it is posterior apparently. I did drink but she said my bladder had nothing in it...(I confess I sneaked a little wee out before the hospital because I thought they would keep me waiting hours like last time) But she did stress that everything is fine with the baby and my amniotic fluid etc, no problems anywhere -it is just a precaution because she has to look at the umbilical cord and placenta and couldn't see it properly...and I have to drink tons before I go back next Thurs....Bubs is still at the top end of all measurements so is doing well and was springing all over like a maniac. 

.....mmmmmm  and you know how Leeds thought it was a girl at 12 weeks - well it's not - it is a boy!  She showed us the boy bits and they were really obvious    We were really shocked, very happy shocked of course but we had got used to the idea of a girl. All confused now  


Sally - How did your appointment go today? Hope it was ok.

Katy and TQ - Hello dearies, how are you? 

I have texted Scooby to let her know my news 

Lots of love Karen


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Karen ~ so pleased everything went well today.  I know what you mean about having a full bladder, it's a pain isn't it - literally! Glad to hear he's still growing well, and co-operating this time! It's so lovely to see them moving all around. A little boy eh?  What a nice surprise!! Bet you were both rather shocked! Love your ticker too 

Sally ~ Hope you got on okay today sweetheart. 

hello to everyone else. Chinese just arrived, must dash! 

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Morning All
What miserable weather. We are meeting my mum this aft to do some window shopping.  Good news - DH's parents have just sold their house! so they are coming down from Scotland tomorrow to do some viewings and hopefully buy one near us and get to know their grandchild when he arrives.

Katy - Hope you enjoyed your chinese last night. We went to "Ask" for tea last night and had garlic bread, pizza and icecream, yummy. Bet I will knock someone out with my garlic breath today   

Lots of love to Sally, TQ - hope you are both ok..... and Hi to Scooby on her hols  
Have a nice weekend whatever you are doing
Karen
xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sorry i have not updated sooner....

Well we went to London on Friday & i think it was money well spent. The consultant we met is a urologist but specialises in severe male infertility. He explained that unfortunately most if not all IVF clinics will only really consider the women and where there are sperm issues the answer is "lets do ICSI" & not much else!

So to cut a long story short, he is not promising to find a miracle cure but he is pretty confident he can give us more facts about the reasons behind it all to help us understand if DS is the right way forward or alternatively if he feels we still have a chance he will tell us that also.

Was all a bit of a mad rush cos we had a train to catch, but he managed to get us in at the lab he uses just around the corner for another SA + blood tests for Y micro-deletion (if it is this, then yep DS is the way forward), FSH, anti-sperm antibodies.

We will be back in a month to discuss the results and then go from there...

Oh, and another thing - I've got to go back to Care (week after next) to see Dr Shaker about my level 1 tests results. Don't know why, they rang me the other day to say they would like me to come back in...  but wouldn't say why.....

Anyway, enough about me...

At least the sun is shining today - was horrible yesterday wasn't it  

Karen - CONGRATULATIONS on confirming the flavour!   It must be such a lovely feeling   Oh and thanks for the text message  

Katy - Hope you enjoyed your chinese - we had one on Friday when we got back from London - yummy!!  

Scooby - Hope you are having a lovely time on your hols - you are missing lovely weather here - NOT!

TQ - Hope you are OK

Well, better go now.

Sally
XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Sally
Thanks for the update, was just starting to get worried about you  

Well it seems like it was well worth your seeing that nice doc. I'm so glad he was positive. 
Yes I agree they just send us for ICSI at the slightest hint of male factor don't they, rather than see why the male factor problem exists or in fact what it is. At least it looks like you will have the info you need to make a more informed decision on your next step.

Oooh I wonder what Doc Shaker wants as well, sounds interesting. Maybe you are getting to the bottom of things, 
I really hope so  

Let us know when your appointments are so we can send you lots of good luck  

Well I really must pull myself together tidy this house and then get myself sorted out to meet my family in the pub for lunch.  
I am currently in a scruffy dressing gown with food stains down the front (Sexy!) 

Hi to Katy, TQ, Scooby too
Lots of love
Karen 
xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

I love my new ticker so much but it is doing my head in - it never moves on so I am 21 weeks today and it still says 20 weeks 6 days...I have to go edit it and copy the code again to move it on. It is not to do with the time zone as I have definitely got UK selected.
Bloomin' thing 

Had to change it manually yet again 

By the way - hi everyone!


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Sally ~ Good to hear from you. I was getting worried too!  I agree it was time and money worth spent seeing that nice doc and getting his opinion. I don't know much about male IF, but yes, icsi seems to be the only thing clinics are prepared to do, rather than other tests/procedures in the first place.  The tests they are doing on DH seem pretty thorough so hopefully when you get the results through you will be a lot better informed to make the decisions about your next steps. 

Karen  ~ Hope you are having a nice lazy day. Did you enjoy your pub lunch? How's the little man today? Not sure what to suggest about your ticker, not very good at that kinda thing. Maybe if you post on technical support somebody will be able to help? 

Hello to Scooby ~ Hope you are having a fab time. 

Hi T.Q ~ How are you today? 

Can't believe it's monday again already. Did not want to get up today.  Had a real busy weekend. 2 birthdays on sat, then a christening and my sister's 40th yesterday! No alcohol but lots of late nights. Yawn. Early night tonight then 

Chat to you all soon. 

Love, katy. xxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well, just a quickie as about to have me tea, just wanted to say hi and see how you are all doing.  Will pop back later for personals.

Take care
Love TQ.xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

It's quiet on here. 

Hope everyone's well, haven't got anything to tell you, not much happening at the mo. Which is fine by me!

Karen ~ How are you today? Did you get your ticker fixed, or you still having to change it?

T.Q ~ How are you doing? Are you feeling well? You must be getting big now! 

Hi Sally  ~ What you up to hun? Let us know how you get on at Care won't you?

Scoobs ~ Hope you're having a great time. 

Lotsa love. xxxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi Katyblue,

Yep I am huge, my patients keep asking me should I be at work and do they need towels and hot water on standby.  how are you doing?

Hi karen - how you doing hun?

Hi Molly - how are you doing, nice to hear from you, whens your appt at care?

Well I am off for a shower, shattered, the baby olympics started at 5am  , they sleep all day and are awake all night.  little monkeys.
TQ.xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Nah Katy, still having to change the silly ticker - it's a day behind again today

Going for a repeat scan tomorrow afternoon just to look at placenta cos I hadn't drunk enough water last week and bubs wouldn't move to let her see it, so she told me to come back and drink lots more. Nothing to worry about thankfully. Think the plan is to crush bubs with my massive full bladder so she can get to the placenta...but should get even more scan pics and looking forward to seeing Mr bubs again! He is a little wriggler too TQ. 

Nothing much to tell you lot either  

Lots of love to you all Katy, Sally, TQ and Scooby
Love Karen


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Mmmm went for repeat scan today and I have a low-lying placenta, completely covering the os. They got another lady in to do an internal scan to make sure. 

So I am now booked to go back for another scan at 32 weeks when hopefully it should have moved away from the exit! 
Otherwise I might be changed to Placenta Praevia and high risk


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya everyone,

So sorry ive been absolutely rubbish with posting recently, this is the first time since Lola and Jayden have been born that ive had a spare minute to get on the computer - they're both laid asleep on me at the moment so trying to type fast before they wake up.

Karen - Really hope your placenta moves up hun so that they dont make you high risk. Congratulations on finding out its a little boy - have you thought of any names yet?

Sally - Im glad the doctor in London seemed really knowledgable. Ive got my fingers crossed for you that they can find the problem and that you'll be pregnant really soon.

TQ - Do you know the sex of your twins yet? I have to say that twins are not as much of a handful as you would think, i was worried sick but im loving having 2 and its made me really good at multi-tasking.

Katy - How are you hun? Do you know what you're having or is it going to be a surprise?

Scooby - Ooooh not long left now, bet you can't wait. I got really impatient towards the end.

Everythings ok this end. Both babies are piling the weight on, almost a pound every week - im gonna end up with some right little fatties.

Love Leanne x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Leanne
Glad to hear you are well and your twins are growing nicely. Big congratulations to you, you must be so happy. 

Hi Sally
What are you up to this weekend? We are going to have a lazy one although DH is trying to drag me to White Rose to pick up his new glasses.

Hi Katy 
Have a nice weekend, what do you have planned? 

Hi TQ
How are your baby olympics today? 

Hi Scooby
Hope you are enjoying your hols xxx 

My ticker is still playing up so have changed time zone from UK to Australia and will see if that gets it sorted  

Please all send vibes to my placenta pancake to get stretching upwards  
If it doesn't get out of the way of the exit then I will have no chance of a home birth -  I'll be in for a caesarian    
Most of them do move so I am hoping for the best.
I also love being low risk and having community midwife care only - it just feels so normal after all that tampering to get pg in the first place  

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Karen ~ How are you hun? Really hoping the placenta moves up for you, we need the the little man will give it a good kick! Know how much you wanted a home birth, have everything crossed for you that when you go again, everythings fine. 

Leanne  ~ Lovely to hear from you. Congrats again on Lola and Jayden. They sound adorable.  Glad you're enjoying being a twim mummy and that they are good for you.

Sally ~ Hey hun, how are you? What you up to this weekend?

Hi T.Q ~ How are you and the bubs today?

Heard from Scooby when I sent her a txt earlier ,The weather is fab and she was relaxing by the beach!  Think she's back soon, so hello for when you get on again Scooby! 

Really tired today. Was my sister's 40th Birthday party last night at a restaraunt in town. Had a great night. Did the usual surprises, pictures, cake etc. Got a red photo album and put pics in of her life so far, then my dad got the mic and presented it to her like a "this is your life" Everyone was laughing then in tears, my sis loved it.  

Not up to much today, just watched BB that I recorded last night, did anyone see it? Was so shocked at all the arguing. Scares me when they go off like that, and Dennis spitting at Mohammed? omg  Glad he got the boot, and Slyia too.

Off for a little snooze

Love to you all

Katy.xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello
Hope you all had a nice weekend. I have caught "man flu" from DH so having the day off and taking it easy today.
Not much to tell you, just popped on to say hello.
Gonna lie on the sofa and read and sleep today so may be back later.  
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Karen  ~Hope you are feeling better soon sweetheart.   

How's everybody else doing?

xxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Oooh just a quick one from me - to let you know i am still alive!!   

Didn't do much at the weekend - bit of shopping, then God Daughters 2nd birthday party yesterday - lots of fun finished off with some wine when the little ones went to bed!  

Karen - hope you are feeling better  

Katy - Can't comment on BB sorry - i don't watch it  

When is Scooby back then? Hope she is having a nice time.

We have just been to Ask for our tea - yummy!!

Off to Care on Weds to See Dr Shaker about those level 1 tests....   So will update when i know whats what!

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Have just read back quickly so a few personals then off to catch up on BB   

Had a fab holiday and the weather was brill, only one day of rain and even that cleared up mid afternoon but as we were travelling we weren't too bothered.

Couldn't believe the weather today, driving back up north it hit 29 degrees   Even France wasn't that hot  And now its raining   At least we don't have to water the plants   

Katy ~ Thanks for your updates it was great, although I could watch some it was always 24 hours after you saw it the previous day    So glad Alex went and Sylvia  

Karen  ~ Was shocked when I got your text and had to read it again and again as I guess I was convinced you were having a girl, just proves that 12 weeks is too early hey  Hope your feeling better

Sally ~ Sounds like your appointment went well  Your right they normally just opt for ICSI if the issue is with the man and leave it at that. I hope you get some more answers.

TQ  ~ Hope you and the girls are doing OK.

Leanne ~ Lovely to hear from you, hope your all doing OK.

x x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Quick update from me girls...

Saw Dr Shaker today & it appears that my blood clotting factors are falling out of the normal range - only slightly i think. Apparently my blood will be thick and sticky (so need to be careful if i go on a long flight as at risk of DVT!!!!!! Great!)

Anyway, he said based on the results they would put me on Clexane on the next go to help thin my blood and improve the blood flow.

So that was that. We are back down to London on the 25th to see the MF specialist to get the results of Sam's tests, so until we have those, next step is TBC!  

Sorry no personals but been up since 5am   (but nice to have you back Scooby  )

XX


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Scooby ~ Welcome home!  Glad to hear that you had a good time. Hope you and Horis are nice and relaxed.  The weather sounds great too - I know what you mean about yesterday, it was a scorcher wasn't it? So did you get your BB fix last night then! Rex and Jen up to go... I think it might be Jen after "spitgate" night. Did you catch that episode? 

Sally ~ How are you? How did you get on at Care today? Was thinking of you earlier. When does Sam get his results too?  Just seen your post, sorry! at least they have picked up on a potential prob hun, and know how to treat it.  I was on clexane for my cycles at Leeds. It's supposed to be quite sucessful.  Shout if you want any info on it. 

Karen ~ How are you hun? Hope you are feeling better. 

Hello T.Q ~Hope you are doing ok. 

Been to the docs earlier, been having some cramps in tummy lately..apparently they're braxton hicks!  Never crossed my mind it could be them, thought you got them later on, but doc said you can get then from any time and that they are normal, so that's ok.  Has anyone else had them yet? One good thing though - I heard the baby's heartbeat for the first time. It was just fab. 

Love to you all.

Katy. xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Scooby - Brill to have you back, we missed you! Glad you had a nice holiday. Yes it was a right shock to change our thinking to a boy not that we prefered one to the other of course but had started to think of she and now am thinking of he.  Not sure what you are having though, I am rubbish at guessing- Horace or Horasina who knows. Will be a lovely surprise for you either way!

Sally - Not heard of clexane, must be a bit like aspirin to thin the blood I suppose? You still getting up mega early for work then, you poor thing.  Good luck for Sam's results on 25th. 

Katy - Yes I am loads better thanks, went to work today but got a face full of spots from having DH's man-flu. Very busy at work today for a change. Can't believe you are having Braxton Hicks, how exciting and how scary as well! Congratulations on hearing baby's heartbeat. 

TQ - How are you and the 2 bubs doing?  Hope you are well. 

Hi Leanne and anyone else who is around 

Just off to watch "Tribal Wives" - has anybody seen it?  Last 2 episodes have been really good. Well worth downloading if you've not seen it.

Lots of love
Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

katyblue said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Scooby ~ So did you get your BB fix last night then! Rex and Jen up to go... I think it might be Jen after "spitgate" night. Did you catch that episode?


Yes I got to see it, I thought I was going to be knackered but was still wide awake after it had finished  No I missed the spitgate thing and didn't know anything about Dennis being evicted till you text, thank goodness that you did 

M&P have got a sale on at the moment and its 3 for 2 on the bedding if you are going to buy it from there, think it goes on till the end of this month 

Sally ~ I know a few ladies that have had to have those injections am sure they will be fine. It sounds like Dr Shaker is really taking good care of you 

Karen ~ Am still in shock over your little  Have you started to buy things yet  My sister, BIL and nephew came to stay last night and we went shopping yesterday afternoon and she bought a really cute outfit from M&P for Horis so at least he has some clothes  

x x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Scooby - All I have bought so far is a blue piggy bank because my auntie gave me 50p for him to start off his savings! and some blue bootees. Plus we ordered the travel system and my lovely mum paid the deposit and is going halves on the total with my inlaws. We ordered a red pram though so quite unisex anyway.  I got my bonus from work so put £1k in the savings account ready to spend spend spend on my little prince   
You best be careful calling your bubs Horis   My mum thought I was a boy and was planning to call me Russell and I appeared    

BB was quite funny last night wasn't it, with him throwing stinky fish water over the seals. 

Hi Katy, Sally, TQ, anyone else who is around
Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ Well Horis Dave has actually said whilst on holiday that he quite likes the name now   So did a guy at work  I am pretty sure that it won't be called Horis if its a boy though 

Which travel system you gone for then 

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Britax Vigour 4+ its called

Here is a pic

http://www.twoleftfeet.co.uk/Britax_Vigor_4_Plus_2008_Mars_Red.html

This isn't where we bought it from but can view it on here 
xxx

/links


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

It looks nice   

Am so glad that you haven't bought it from them as they have a really bad reputation.

You really need to avoid using them ~ just a tip  

x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Nah we aren't planning to get anything on-line anyway thanks

We ordered the pram from Nurseryland in Wakefield. They are lovely in there if you are ever in the area. It is near the Ridings Centre.

http://www.nursery-land.co.uk/frameset.htm


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Girls,

Just bobbing on now, wont get on tomorrow it's my nephews birthday. Cant believe my boys are getting so big. One was 9 a few weeks ago, the other's 12 tomorrow! 

Scooby ~ How are you and Horis today? I think Horis is a fab name, maybe as a middle name if you're not keen on a first name!   Thanks for the tip on Mamas and Papas, we were in Leeds today so took a trip to the store, just love looking round all the mini nurseries they have got set up, so cute, I kept saying, I'll just have one more wander round! 

Karen ~ How are you? Glad you are recovered from nasty man flu.  Well done on getting your bonus from work, what great timing!  Really like the travel system you have gone for, think the little man will approve. Yeah we've been to Nurseryland in Wakefield, know what you mean, they're lovely in there.Really helpful. 

Hi Sally  ~ How are you today? What you up to this weekend?

Hello T.Q  ~ How are you and your girls today?

Going in a mo, just realised BB has started, want to see what the housemates make of the new arrivals - especially the men. So glad Jenn went last night, but would've loved to have kept her in a while to see her reactions to the new girls. 

Lots of love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ We were in there yesterday got a couple of outfits and also the rocking base for the moses basket  Seemed to spend all yesterday on the toilet, I think Horis must have been sat on my bladder, no sooner had I gone then I needed to go again  Have you decided on a theme for your nursery yet  Didn't see last nights BB so not sure how the new housemates have been received 

Karen ~ You feeling better 

Sally ~ How you doing  You had a good weekend 

xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm fine thanks, only had Mon and Tues off work, was fine on Weds and went back. Been sleeping all weekend though as I think bubs is having another growth spurt so have been very achy, tired and hungry  

My maternity leave is all sorted and starts on 1st Oct, got my official letter form work.  Had lots of holidays left too so am only working 3 and 4 day weeks on the run up to maternity and also have 2 weeks off at end of this month so looking forward to that. 

Hope you are all ok and had a nice weekend
xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Scooby ~ Love the outfits in M&P we were looking at them too, so cute, and tiny, it's hard to believe we will soon have a baby to pop in them.   Yeah we've decided on a Nursery theme - we're going with the Ollie and Molly range from Next. It's pretty similar to the Millie and Boris range so we might combine a few items! Ordering the furniture soon too.  Saw some of BB... they seem to be settling in ok, think the housemates are a bit wary of them - especially of Belinda Belinda Belinda!! God that woman's nutty. 

Karen ~ Glad your maternity leave is all sorted. Just in the process of sorting mine out. Sounds good about your hols - /3/4 day weeks in the run up..you will be glad of that!  How are you feeling at the minute?

Hello to everyone else. Hope you're all ok. 

Had my midwife appt. today, apparently I've got too much amniotic fluid, and so I'm rather big for my dates (altho the baby measured ok) There's a good chance I'll go into premature labour, and that it could be complicated  and the braxton hicks I've been having she said it's because my body thinks I'm futher on that what I am  there's a chance the baby might have a problem or I could have gestational diabetes, or sometimes there's no reason for it. Trying not to get too worried, got to rest as much as I can, the good thing is that I get the summer holidays off work so I can rest up then.

Chat to you all soon,

Love Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Ah hun what a nightmare  Is there anything they can do to reduce your fluid  At least they will be keeping a close eye on you, that's the main thing. I am sure they are just giving you all the facts, even though it might be a bit too much to take in.

Try not to worry too much, easier said than done I know. You know where I am if you fancy a natter  

x x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you Scooby   Needed that hug! Yeah there are certain things that they can do to reduce the fluid - one being an amniocenticis type procedure which I'm not too keen on,   she said it depends on how much extra fluid i have as to if they try to remove any. I go back in 3 weeks and they will make a decision then if to refer me to a consultant for a scan to check amounts etc, so yeah at leat they are going to monitor me closely.  

Hope you and Horis are ok. 

xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Can see why you don't want that doing, I don't think I would.

My cousin had the opposite to you, not enough fluid and they scared her with some of this stuff that could happen but she was fine and baby was born and was absolutely perfect.

Here's another few for you     

x x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Aw Katy
Hope you are feeling ok, sorry to hear about the excess fluid thing  
All you can do for now is take it extra easy and best of luck for next appointment. I am sure everything will be fine.  
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

How is everyone?

Scooby  and Karen ~ Thank you for the kind words and hugs. Made me feel a lot better.  Went to the docs yesterday and she made me call my midwifes and ask to be seen sooner than 3 weeks. She said she was concerned by my size/the amount of fluid and that I need a scan as soon as possible to check for probs with bubs and for close monitoring. She measured the height of fundus to be 36 weeks due to the fluid build up and told me to take things very easy. No problem.  I am back with the midwives on Tues, so will let you know more then. Trying to stay positive, 

How are things with everyone else?

Who do we think will go this week on BB? I'm not sure, they both annoy me, but I think it will be Mario that goes. 

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Katy 
Best of luck for midwife on Tues.  With regards to the braxton hicks you mentioned before, if you look on the 2nd trimester board I noticed a couple of people have mentioned having them from as early as 20 weeks, one said she had them with her previous pregnancy too and everything was fine.  I wonder if your excess fluid is connected to your OHSS because you were quite poorly with that weren't you?  Sorry if this sounds stupid, I am just trying to be positive because I am sure all will be well for you. It sounds to me a bit silly of the midwife to scare you so much with all those maybes. I am sure the scan will clear things up as that seems more accurate than just measuring. Why don't you go on the "Ask a midwife" board and see what they think, they are lovely on there. 

Hi Scooby, how are you? Been buying any more nice stuff lately? Have you finished your nursery yet? 

Hi Sally, how are you, what have you been up to at work, any new meals we should know about? 

Hi TQ, how are you and your twinnies?

Hi anyone else who wants to join us - we are a bit thin on the ground on here aren't we 

Not much to tell you, just been so quiet at work this week I am going in at lunchtime and then letting most of the office go home as there is just no work to do. My boss is in hiding as is not allowed to tell us anything until the official announcement  

My bump has grown this week and I think I look pregnant instead of just fat now!    

Enjoy BB tonight. Mario is making me ill at the moment he is so slimy with his corporate showing off and health and safety  

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Don't ask about the time am working and have been since 18:30 tonight, the phone hasn't stopped with problems am not happy as I want my bed   

*Katy* ~ Am so glad that you have got an appointment alot sooner, 3 weeks is a long time to wait  Really hoping they can give you some answers   I really hope Mario goes this week, I have seen a real change in him and don't like it, not that I liked it before, but then I saw Luke saying to Bex that he thinks his fanclub are going to keep him in, so I say get him out 

*Sally* ~ How you doing hun  Not long till your appointment  its good news for you, you so deserve it  

*Karen* ~ We bought a couple of outfits last week when my sister was down, she bought us some so Horis has some clothes  I have bought a cardigan and 4 pairs of socks this week but that's it. You wouldn't believe how difficult it was to find socks and cardigans  Am going to sort out the clothes and wash them when we have some nice weather which isn't looking likely at the minute  Dave is going to be putting the border up in the nursery this weekend, so then we can get the curtains up, lampshade up and pics up. Will move my desk out of there into the spare room for the next couple of weeks so its no problems really  



karenm28 said:


> My bump has grown this week and I think I look pregnant instead of just fat now!


Great news although you did look pg before 

x x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Oooh the autumn/winter next catalogue dropped through my door today - lots of lovely things to buy in there.  

Also booked our 4D scan, its on Sunday 27th July - can't wait


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Karen  ~ Thank you for the good luck, yeah will have a look on the 2nd trimester board about the braxton hicks. They haven't been too bad these last few days so thats good. Yeah we wondered if the extra fluid is connected to the ohss too, the midwife said she didn't think so. but I'm pretty sure she didn't know what I was talking about.  Hoping to get some more answers on Tues, I'm seeing a different midwife then. What are your midwives like? Mine are mostly ok, a few are a bit sour faced, theres one really nice one that I want to deliver bubs!  How are you doing? sounds like your work is really quiet, what is your boss like, hiding away like that??  Have you got your eye on anything in the Next catalogue then, I'm still waiting for ours.  Whats the maternity section like? You'll be needing lots of nice bits for that lovely bump of yours, I agree with Scooby though hun, you did look pregnant before.  

Scooby ~ How are you today? Yeah glad Mario went last night, did you see it? It'll be interesting to see how Lisa goes without him, although she will probably blossom without his nasty put downs and health and safety warblings.  Glad to hear Horis has some clothes now.  Was in Next the other day, they had some lovely little socks in if you need to stock up.  We ordered bubs bedding etc and it arrived last night. I'm in love with the little sleeping bags they now have. So cute. Hoping for some nice weather so you can get everything washed, know what you mean if this is our summer it's soo depressing. 

Sally  ~ Hello how are you doing? What you up to this weekend? Hope your weather is better than ours.  Yeah, are there any new meals we need to know about at work? Are they keeping you busy still with lots of early starts? 

Hi T.Q ~ How are you and your girls? 

Popped into Mothercare earlier for some new bras, definatley picked the wrong day.. they had just opened some Early Learning Centre within the store and it was absolutley packed out. Bought my bras and ran for it. 

Enjoy your weekends.

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Saw your nursery collection in Next the other day and it looks lovely   Was going to wash the clothes today but will leave that for another occassion 

Have attached some pics of the completed nursery   

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Ahh Scooby ~ It's absolutley gorgeous. I love it.   the colours go really well with the furniture. It's lovely. All you need now is your little bundle of joy.    I want to order our furniture now! 

Is it nice and sunny in Leeds today then? It is over here, really want to get out the house but I'm supposed to be taking things easy at the min. Back to my book then!  

Have a nice day  

Katy. xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes its really sunny although keeps clouding over.  Have just done the weeding of the garden and will be off swimming shortly     

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Scooby -  Oh that is gorgeous, love your furniture  xxx  Making me want to buy buy buy    Looks really nice and relaxing in there. Horis will love it. 

Katy - I've only seen one midwife - how come you have seen lots of different ones? Mine is really nice, very sensible and friendly.  Theres not much nice in the Next catalogue in the way of maternity clothes but lots of nice baby things (basics sets).  I darent't buy any baby clothes cos I don't know what size to get. Will I be having an early c-section due to placenta praevia or a mega late home birth with a giant baby who knows... 

Sally - Where are you hiding? very busy working and going out treating yourself to wine I expect  

TQ - How are you doing? Bought anything nice for your girlies yet? 

Milestone for me tomorrow!  24 weeks    Bubs is kicking on and off all day every day and sleeps all night - hope he continues to do the same when he is born   He likes to use my placenta as a trampoline bless him. 

Well our house needs cleaning top to bottom. We have made a start by taking the shower apart and giving it a proper clean with a power washer in the garden and then putting it back together but now DH has done his back in so we have given up.  We are like 2 disabled people as neither of us can help the other one (still having trouble with my elvis the pelvis!).  I have got tomorrow off work as annual leave and then working only 6 hours a day the rest of the week due to lack of work (still getting paid full time wage though he he he) so maybe will get some more cleaning done then (yeh right)... I need a cleaner. 

Hope you are all having a nice weekend. Weather is lovely today isn't it. 
Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Karen*  ~ Haven't looked in the Next Catalogue will get it out later  Congratulations for tomorrow  Horis was the same was really active first thing in the morning and last thing at night, now I do get movements during the night  

Antenatal classes start this week   OMG I hope they don't show us a video of a birth 

Have finished cleaning the kitchen cupboards so I am happy with that, Dave has put an extra shelf in a cupboard for me so have managed to empty a shelf for bubs stuff 

Right best go sort tea out

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

[fly]   HELLO GIRLS!!!!!  [/fly]

Did you think i had fallen off the face of the earth??!!

Well i am back now & Karen, you weren't far wrong.....wine has had a lot to do with it!!  

Work has just been so busy, been in early, leaving late & then last week we were away 2 nights on a team building thing. There was lots of wine....so i was happy 

Got back Thursday, but had to go to bed pretty much as soon as i got in as i was sooooo tired! 
Then Friday night went straight off to the hairdressers (more blonde highlights with copper red!)
Then Saturday was Emily's (god-daughter) pre-school carnival thing. They all went on a float with the theme of "Fireman Sam rescues the Fairy Princess'" - so lots of very cute 4 year olds all dressed up!
Then today i have done the food shop, then been out for dinner with my mum and dad (more wine)

Anyway, just had a quick read back....

Scooby - nursery looks fab  Gosh Antenatal classes this week   By the way does Dave have instructions to text one of us / all of us when Horis arrives? 

Katy - Sorry to hear you are having a worrying time  Hopefully you will fine out more on Tuesday  I know it will be easier said than done, but try not to worry  (yeah right i hear you say....!)

Karen - 24 WEEKS!!!!!!!!! Congratulations  Enjoy your day off tomorrow 

Well, i will try an be more social this week - lots of exciting meals at work.....but all TOP SECRET!!!!

Chat soon
Sally
XXXXXX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

MollyB1 said:


> [fly]   HELLO GIRLS!!!!!  [/fly]
> 
> Did you think i had fallen off the face of the earth??!!


In a word *YES*    

Flipping heck you have been busy but nothing surprises me  So how much wine did you consume  I hope you stuck to your daily allowance    Carnival sounds really great, I thought for a minute that Sam dressed up as Fireman Sam  



MollyB1 said:


> Scooby - nursery looks fab  Gosh Antenatal classes this week   By the way does Dave have instructions to text one of us / all of us when Horis arrives?


Haven't done the text list but will make sure all 3 of you are on it  Have started an email list so if you would like to see a pic then let me know and I will add you to the list, I have your addresses already 

Off to the Midwife this morning  

xx xx xx xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just thought I would let you know that Horis is now engaged about half way she thinks    

Appointment went well 

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> Just thought I would let you know that Horis is now engaged about half way she thinks


Flippin heck!!!!! How exciting 
Email address is as before & yes would like some pics please.

And no i think we can safely say i DID NOT stick to my daily allowance 

XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello! 

Scooby - OMG engaged halfway    can't believe you are nearly there now! Horis is nearly cooked   When are your antenatal classes? I have to take a booking form back on my next midwife appointment and they will be on 2 Friday afternoons in October. One for birth and one for caring for baby.  Yes please put me on your email list for pics - I can't wait to find out if it is Horis or Horisina.  

Katy - Is it your appointment tomorrow? Hope all is well. Let us know how you get on won't you.  Have you been taking it easy today? I have but I am bored to tears.  Played computer games, watched tv, washed the dishes, laid down with a cat on top of me, ate rubbish.... got serious indigestion now - serves me right   

Sally - Glad you are back   Missed you!  Hope the team building was ok. Hair sounds nice. 

Well my workmate has rung me this aft and said they are even more quiet this week. He has given loads of the staff days off and says he doesn't mind if I come in whenever I want!  He normally goes in from 8am to open the office and I go in on a later shift and close up the office at 6pm but we are just gonna do half a day each from now on! (but still get paid) Roll on redundancy! Still no date - boss still missing in action... getting annoying now...

Just seen your post Sally, naughty you with your wine guzzling behaviour  

Have a nice evening
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Will add your name to the list 



MollyB1 said:


> And no i think we can safely say i DID NOT stick to my daily allowance
> 
> XX


Good girl   

Is it next week your appointment 

Karen ~ Will add you to the list too  Classes start on Thursday for 3 weeks and then we have the waterbirth evening as well   Half days sound good to me  You could start preparing your lists for things that you need to buy etc that should keep you focused for a while 

Katy ~  for tomorrow  

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> Good girl


Thank-you very much - all praise welcome!

On the Tuesday night we were up near where my mum and dad live & the work people i was with wanted to see a lake - so guess what at 12.30am i took them all to a lake - all 1.5 miles away (and i had RIDICULOUS heels on!!) And when we got there i said "HERE IS THE LAKE!!" but it was dark and nobody could see it!!!!   Got home about 2am!!!!!

Silly me!

XX


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Katy - i will stop being silly for a minute -     for tomorrow 
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

MollyB1 said:


> On the Tuesday night we were up near where my mum and dad live & the work people i was with wanted to see a lake - so guess what at 12.30am i took them all to a lake - all 1.5 miles away (and i had RIDICULOUS heels on!!) And when we got there i said "HERE IS THE LAKE!!" but it was dark and nobody could see it!!!!   Got home about 2am!!!!!
> 
> Silly me!
> 
> XX


You sound like your still suffering the hangover effects


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just to let you know how I got on today ~ (by the way thank you for all the good luck wishes ) saw midwife this morning who examined my tummy and said yes I did need a scan as soon as poss, she rang the hosp and they said come straight in, which had me really worried. to cut a long story short, had a scan and thankfully there descent seem to be any abnormalities with baby...it's just _absolutely massive._ The consultant showed me the growth charts and bubs measurements were well over the top line and I'm measuring 33 weeks at the mo.  Having my diabetes test next week and then I'm going to be scanned every two weeks til I give birth which they said could be anytime really, although if I get to 36ish weeks they will probably book me in for C-section. Not really sure why I'm so big, just hope bubs slows down, scared it's gonna be some 12 pound plus wopper! 

Anyways, enough about me...

Sally  ~ Yes lovely to hear from you and your antics, they did make me smile! The story about the lake did make me chuckle. Good for you, makes team building so much more interesting! Next time you'll have to take your flats incase you decide on more midnight strolls! 

Scooby ~ oh my gosh, Horis is getting ready for it's descent! How exciting! How are you feeling? Hope the antenatal classes go OK, you'll have to let me know..we don't get any over here..just a tour of the hospital at a later date. Oh yes, please can I have some piccies too, email address same as before, thank you. 

Karen ~ How are you today? Know what you mean about what size clothes to get bubs.. it's so difficult to know the size they'll be.  When is your next scan. 32 weeks? Will they tell you a rough size of the baby and decide if you need a C-section then? Are you still doing half days? Hope you taking it easy when you can.

Haven't been in from hossie long, just going to make a cuppa and sit down, feel worn out today, but so pleased bubs seems ok.

Love to you all.

Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ So pleased that everything is OK with bubs, albeit it will be a big baby   Have they said why to a C section 

Great news that they are keeping a close eye on you, will make you feel more at ease 

Horis has dropped even more today, more pressure and the bump is now alot lower   Have started to get things ready for hospital bag as midwife says it could be early   I hope I will have finished work first   

x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello

Katy - So glad bubs is ok - even if s/he is a giant giant baby!  You poor thing, you are only tiny. Is your DH tall?  Glad they are keeping an eye on you and good luck for your diabetes test. PCOS can make you more prone to gest. diabetes can't it? and that can explain a large bubs, my friend had it with both her girls and all was fine with her babies. They went to term but she had c-sections as they were 9lb 5oz and 10lb 5oz (and she is only 5 foot) but they thought they were going to be bigger than that -  so don't worry, just take it very easy and maybe eat low GI just in case   

Scooby - Oooh Horis is on his way down!  Can't believe you will have to get your bag ready, how exciting    What size clothes are you taking in your bag for Horis?  Do you feel you all ready if s/he comes early?  I suppose we are never ready are we. 

Sally - Naughty you in your heels in dark fields on a night    Hope you gave em a good clean before Sam saw em! He might have wondered what you had been up to. 

In answer to your question Katy, yes I have my next NHS scan at 32 weeks to see if the placenta has moved away from the cervix (fingers crossed!) but I also have a private 4D scan booked at Wakefield at 26 weeks which I am looking forward to. Yes I think they will book me in for a c-section at around 38 weeks if placenta still in wrong place at 32 weeks, or if it has moved a bit I might have another scan at 36 weeks, but they can't risk natural labour. Most move in time though but mine is right down into the os at the mo- they did 3 tummy scans - full, medium and empty bladder (lovely experience   )  AND a trans-vaginal scan last time to make sure and they were talking about it being well clamped into the cervix. I just have to take it very easy - no exercise and no sex     as anything can set off severe bleeding from the placenta.  If that happened I would have to go on bedrest and maybe have an emerg. c-section.  
Naughty bubs implanting in the wrong place! He must have just been almost falling out and hung on for his dear life bless him    I'm not gonna worry yet as have had no bleeding at all  -touch wood - hopefully it will sort itself out and move    I WANT A HOME BIRTH   

Didn't work today. Was going to go in and my colleague rang me this morning and said it is so quiet why don't I have another day off and he will have a day off later in week. He dealt with my emails and cases for me. That was nice of him wasn't it. So I did. I just did a bit of gentle weeding in the sunshine, watched a good period drama, ate pie and mushy peas with mint sauce and had a nap this afternoon. I'll do half days for the rest of the week.

TQ - Where are you hiding? Hope you are alright. 

My DH is drinking some yummy wine the piglet  

Take care everyone
Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ Really nice of that guy to give you the day off, sounds like you have had a relaxing day  Half days for the rest of the week, how you going to cope 

I know I was hoping to do my bag when I go on Maternity Leave but I think I need to sort it out sooner just incase. Friends think I will deliver about 9 days early  Maybe we should have a sweep stake on boy / girl, dates and weights  What do you think 

Regarding clothes I haven't decided yet, I have got a newborn outfit but it has short arms and short legs so worried Horis might get cold, have got a cardigan and could wrap a blanket around. Have been given a newborn all in one sleepsuit (thick one) but think that might be too warm 

At the moment I do feel fairly relaxed about if it was to come early but ask me when I have had some antenatal classes   

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes I think you should have a sweepstake Scooby but I have no idea what I will guess for you!  Aw you should be fine with the cardie and the blanket round Horis I would think... Hopefully it will be nice weather when your bubs comes, not in the depths of winter like mine might be    Guess what, my friend called in the other day with her 6 month old girl and she uses 15 bibs a day!  15!!!  That means we need 30 bibs if wash every 2 days    I was shocked 

Hello Katy, Sally, TQ - where is everybody today?  

Love Karen


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Karen ~ You made me smile with the 15 bibs a day! That is a lot, wasn't planning on needing 30..maybe it depends on if we get dribbling babies! I know you need more when they are teething..  Have you started buying bubs clothes then..Next catalogue finally arrived, had a peek earlier..know what you mean about the maternity clothes but the babies sets are cute. Bet you've seen some lovely outfits for the little man. This is the only time I wish I knew what I was having, would make this clothing lark easier! Really hoping it's good news for you when you go for your scan know how much you want a home birth, if the placenta has moved up will they be happy for you to do that? Fingers crossed for you! Yes, apparently pcos can cause gestational diabetes, being tested for that next week to find out, dp is quite tall, 6ft 1, but I hope I dont get as big as your friends - my eyes watered just reading that!! 

Scooby  ~ How are you and Horis today? Gosh yes, I think you need to get your hospital bag ready! Horis sounds like s/he could be impatient to meet mummy!  A sweepstake is a great idea, ooh have to have a think now!  Horis' coming home outfit sounds lovely, like you say you can always take a nice blanket with you just in case. Have you got the clothes washed yet, or is that a silly question? Where's all this rain coming from?  Yes I'm pleased the hosp are keeping a close eye on me, they said if I have diabetes, or bubs continues to grow rather quickly they would prefer to do C-section, they mentioned something about cord prolapse if waters went naturally which can be serious, also have group b strep so I wouldn't need the antibiotic drip if bubs comes out that way. 

Hello Sally and T.Q  How are you doing?

Not much to report at this end, still taking things easy. The summer hols start next week, so thats worked out quite well. Was thinking about going away some where, not too far, but after recent developments not sure I want to be away from home. just in case 

So who can fill me in on BB? Have been falling asleep on a night and missing it..saw it last night, whats all this about Heaven and Hell?!  Why's Darnell in charge? Am I right in thinking it's Rex and Belinda up this week?

Chat soon,

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Karen* ~  15 Bibs is a bit excessive, don't you think  I don't think I will be buying any more at the moment  Will see how we go 



katyblue said:


> Scooby  ~ How are you and Horis today?


*Katy* ~ Well yesterday I started off with mild period pains and tightenings that got worse as I was driving home  Was worried I can tell you being away from home and it starting was not my idea of fun   Got home and they eased off then a couple of hours later started again and got worse  But then they seemed to stop again    Did our first antenatal class last night which was all about physio in pg and relaxation techniques and exercise during pg and how that can assist you in labour etc, really good oh and she discussed pelvic floor   

No I haven't washed the clothes yet have done the muslin cloths and bedding for the moses basket but still needing to do clothes. Want to really hang them outside rather than tumble dry so will see  

Right quick BB update ~ they had to vote for who to be Head of House and the candidates were Dale, Darnell and Luke. Darnell got voted and then had to chose 6 housemates to live in Heaven with him he chose Dale, Rex, Mo, Rachel, Kat and Maysoon and they all moved into the luxury bedroom the others moved to the other bedroom and into Hell   You can imagine Rebecca's face    Rex and Belinda Belinda Belinda are up for eviction tonight (really hoping Rex goes as he has been vile this week  ) There are loads more stories if you have a quick look on the BB website 

*Sally* ~ You got any plans for this weekend apart from a few bottles of wine    

x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes well I thought 15 a day was excessive but her baby doesn't seem to be teething yet - however she did say she was a particularly "slathery" baby. She used 3 bibs in the hour I saw her because her bubs was slavvering and burping bits of sick constantly - all with a cheeky smile on her face...


Aw - I had some very bad news this morning, my step-grandad (my step-dad's dad) has passed away last night. He went into hospital last week with a blockage in his bile duct and he had a bad time after they but a stent in to bypass the blockage and has unfortunately not made it.  We were going to call our bubs after him as he is called Tommy and we are calling our bubs Thomas all being well. He was a lovely man.  It feels bad now as if we couldn't have 2 Thomas's in the family (if you know what I mean) so one had to go    and it makes Thomas's name a bit sad.  At least we had a nice family holiday with him last year because we all had a weekend in Blackpool together as a family to celebrate his 60th wedding anniversary. I feel so bad for his wife and for my step-dad. 

Scooby - Do you think the pains were braxton hicks?  Were there nice people at the antenatal classes? Any annoying know it alls?  Was the midwife nice? Come on - tell all  

Katy -  I was 9lb 7oz myself and both my 2 brothers were both over 9lb as well so that is a normal size to me!  My DH was mega tall when he was born (he is 6 foot 2 now) and they thought he was gonna be twins (before the days ultrasound) cos they thought his bum was another head it was so far away from his head in his mums bump! and he has got rather a big bum for a man...  If I go to term I fully expect a big un!  I must have been given these giant child bearing hips for a reason   
When is your glucose testing thing?  I have my regular midwife appointment on Tues afternoon 

Sally - Hello you,  what are you up to this weekend? When do you get your London results? 

I went out for a nice chinese buffet meal last night with 3 of my female neighbours. We had a lovely time and are going to make it a regular date.  Me and DH are gonna go to the pics tonight to see Hancock as it has been recommended.  I am scoffing crisps now and I know full well they will give me indigestion  

Love Karen 
xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Karen ~ I'm so sorry to hear your sad news hun.  Sending you big hugs. I think it's a lovely tribute to name the little man after him. It's a lovely name. My Grandad is called Tommy too, and my sis chose Thomas as a middle name for my nephew.  Sounds like you have some lovely memories - like the holiday to look back on and smile.  Something that made me smile earlier, or should I say _grimace_ was the weights of you and your brothers, and the size of DH! Ouch. Yeah, think you're definitely destined to have a big 'un! Have they measured bubs yet? I have my diabetes test on Friday, so I'll let you know how I get on. 

Scooby  ~ Oh gosh hope that you're ok and haven't gone into labour! Those pains sound like the BH I've been having! You ok? Glad the antenatal class went well. Are they held at the hospital? Don't think I would've done well with the exercise discussion - I don't do anything!  Thank you for the BB update, I get it now! Saw the eviction last night. Think the housemates will be glad to see the back of Belinda and her snoring and singing. That was bad.  What are you up to this weekend? Actually hope you've got your feet up and are resting!! 

Sally  ~ What are you up to this weekend? Anything involving wine? We need more alcohol induced stories! Is it Friday you get Sam's results? Hope all goes well. Let us know. 

Hello to anyone else that's about. 

We ordered the Nursery furniture and the travel system earlier. I'm so excited. Can't wait to paint the Nursery and for things to start arriving. 

Chat soon lovelies

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello
We have had such a nice day shopping today, went to the Next sale but not much left now - bought a few baby clothes at last though.  Also went to Boots and they had some half price baby clothes in there so bought some more stuff for him    Now have 10 bibs   and lots of those bodysuit vests in various sizes.  Had a great time but worn out now. Also went to pub for lunch. I love those Harvester pubs cos you can have unlimited salad bar and bread rolls with your meal (which was only a jacket tatie so I certainly got my money's worth)  

We saw Hancock last night at the pics. Would recommend it, it is quite funny.  We also went to Ask for tea and scoffed 3 courses! Yummy.... I am such a    

Katy - Thanks for your hugs deary. Funeral is on Friday.  Good luck with your diabetes test. They only measured our bubs at 15 week and 20 week ultrasounds and he was just on/slightly above the top line on the chart. They would have moved due date a week earlier based on his size but couldn't because he was ICSI so they knew exact date of conception.  But I told midwife we were both big babies and she said it was to be expected then.  Our midwife is really casual and just checks size of my bump by feel and says it feels fine  

Scooby - Hope you are ok and not giving birth somewhere!   Especially as you have not finished your lessons so won't know what you are doing   

Sally - Yes fingers crossed for Sam's results.  

Hi to TQ and anyone else
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sorry have been away for the weekend  Not gone into labour somewhere  

Karen ~  Sorry to hear your sad news, that would be a lovely tribute to him naming your child after him am sure he will approve. Great news on buying some clothes   I think they were bh but haven't had any more since 

Katy ~ Come on then what furniture and travel system have you ordered  We stopped in at my parents on our way back up North and showed them the DVD of the scan and Horis did a little dance routine for them whilst we were there, he was going mad in there    They were both overwhelmed at technology etc 

Sally ~ First of all  with your appointment this week, will say it now whilst I remember  How was your weekend  Any bottles of wine 

The classes are at LGI and the first one was run by the Physio the next 2 are run by Midwifes including the tour of the Delivery Suite   Right off for some milk as heartburn is really bad tonight

x x x x x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Sorry not been around lately, been having a rough time of it, I have been in hospital with a suspected pulmonary embolism then I have had a week stopping with my parents for so much needed parent TLC.  Back home now, and just trying to catch up with everyones news.

We ordered are nursery furniture saturday, scary stuff, and got enough clothes to clothe 10 children, hehehehe.   my cousin has sent loads of her stuff up for me, several bin liners full.  Some of it has not been worn, saying that they have money to burn, she is married to a millionaire, so its all lovely stuff, so no need to shop for a while, my wallet is breathing a sigh of relief.  Going to make a contribution to their charity though as a thank you as there is so much stuff.

Hope you are all well.

Going to read back now and try and catch up on your news.

Take care all of you.
Love TQ.xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes Katy and TQ what have you been buying - we want pictures!  Sorry you have been so poorly TQ. Are you fully recovered? 

Glad you are ok Scooby and that Horis has not made an appearance yet. Nice of him/her to give his gramps a dance routine. 

I just have to work this week and then have 2 weeks off work.  We are planning to get new carpets in the hall and bubs' room and to paint his room a nice lemon yellow and put a border up for him. I'm thinking farm animals theme at the moment.

Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

karenm28 said:


> We are planning to get new carpets in the hall and bubs' room and to paint his room a nice lemon yellow and put a border up for him. I'm thinking farm animals theme at the moment.


I had a look through the Next Directory last night and they have got an animal themed room in there  Have you seen it 

x x x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello girls
I was hoping you might be able to offer me some advice. Having looked at all of your signatures looks like Care has been very successful for you - congratulations to you all. I am just moving to IVF following 5 DIUIs, I have had one of these at Care with NHS funding  transferred from Hull.  I had an appointment with Dr Shaker in January but have had DIUI elsehwere since then while waiting for donor sperm. IVF really frightens me but based on his recommendation and yet more BFNs feel I have to go for this one and it is our one NHS attempt.  

I have a nurse appointment on Wed with Paula (the long one 1.5 hours!!) but was really surprised today to get a call saying my drugs were in and ready to be couriered - this was from another company. I thought I would discuss drugs etc. on Wed so it really caught me out. I have agreed I will call them after the appointment. 

I just wondered if this was normal - I thought I might have some input into the drugs? Or at least that they would be discussed with me. I was hoping you could tell me if you had had a similar experience - had Care told me this would happen I wouldn't have minded but I felt really caught out and like I haven't been involved. Initially they thought I would have the IVF this cycle but I won't have it till end Sept earliest - being a new teacher didn't want to have EC etc. at the beginning of a new term. 

Obviously I will discuss it on Wed but just thought you might be able to shed some light on it. 

Oh the drugs they have mentioned are menopur - I think that will be a daily injection? Suprecur (only 2 of those?)  Pregnyl (which I have had before), Ultrogestone (spelling?) - not sure what that is? I think I have buried my head a bit as really hoped not to need IVF as as far as we know there isn't anything wrong with me. BTW I will be having EC and ET at Nottingham as I need more sedation that Sheffield offer but they will scan, bloods etc.

Sorry for long post but thought I would put it in context. 
Thanks in advance -I would love to add another BFP to the thread!
Tiny xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Tiny

Welcome to the thread    

When we had our appointment Dr Shaker discussed our drugs with us and wrote out our prescription and this was then faxed across to the Pharmacy and they contacted us to deliver it 24 hours later.  I am not sure if this is different as it will be an NHS attempt or not.

I think Care pretty much use the same drug protocol anyway unless there are obvious reasons why you should have a different protocol.  Suprecur is the down regging drug and Menopur is your stimms, Ultrogestone I believe is the equivalent to Cyclogest  

The staff at Care are lovely and can't be faulted at all.  We put our trust in them 100% and would definately recommend them to anyone 

I hope your appointment goes well on Wednesday 

x x x x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Scooby
Thank you for the information. So far our experience with Care has been quite mixed - it hasn't helped as there always seem to be issues iwth our transferred funding and they have to write to Hull every time something changes which has delayed things - when we have met them they have been fine. We have also had to wait quite a while for a donor. I just hope our first go is all we need    I will ask Paula lots of questions on Wed! I am sure she will love me!

Thanks again
Tiny xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi

I guess as we paid we didn't have those hold ups.

I know Molly had her NHS treatment there so she might be able to help you a bit more.

x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello Girls  

Well i am sat here with my glass of wine - LOVELY!
No more dodgy tales to tell this week, but i have some nights out planned over the next couple of weeks so watch this space.....   

Tiny - Welcome! Think it just sounds like Care are being efficient getting your drugs organised so quickly. As Scooby says, they are all very nice & i am sure you will be fine. Don't be scared about the whole IVF thing, they will look after you & you can always ask us - we are very friendly  

Scooby - Gosh, it sounds like Horis wants to put in an appearance soon!!!!! How exciting  

Karen - Sorry to hear about your sad news   Its always hard when stuff like that happens, especially when you are pg and it should be happy times for all.

Katy - Well done for ordering all of your furniture   Its all soooo exciting, can't wait for all these babies to start arriving  

TQ - You sound like you have been through the mill a bit - hope things are OK now  

Well, all OK this end. Went to see an old work friend yesterday who is going through IVF. She's quite new to it all so i felt quite useful in a way being able to ffer advice / guidance. She's at Care Nott. Its their 3rd go (but 1st time at Care) so fingers crossed it works out - she had her first stimms scan today, which went OK. 

Off to London on Friday for the results - will let you all know how we get on.  

Well, my wine glass needs filling up (how naughty of me on a school night and everything!!!!!)

XX

PS just seen some extra posts while i was typing. Tiny, yes our 2nd go was NHS funded at Care, so anything you want to know, please ask me....xx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Tiny -  care is great place to be under, sounds like they have been uber efficient, am sure paula with answer all your questions and put your mind at ease.  I had my treatment at CARE under the NHS so ask away.  We used suprecur, menupor, urtrogestan aswell, can't remember what my trigger shot was called but its the one stored in the fridge. I guess they have sent the drugs early incase you get a donor and need to start asap.  We too used DS, and were initallytold the wait was around 6months ++ but it came through pretty quick in the end.

We have bought the mamas and papas Murano furniture in ivory, wardrobe, chest of drawers with changing unit, and two cotbeds.  We have painted the nursery a pastel yellow colour, and we are putting up the zeddy and parsnip boarder, curtains and lamp shade.  We have got are moses baskets from john lewis.

Molly - good luck with your appt hun.  

Hi karen  - yep fully recovered now, touch wood.  Just resting and pottering.

Hope you are all ok.
Love to all TQ.xx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello 

Just got back from my midwife appointment and all is well. Just reiterated no sex (which is really mean as I am starting to have rude dreams about the most horrid people such as Michael Caine!  that is really desperate - why can't it be Daniel Craig), no lifting and no exercise (apart from gentle walking/gardening etc) and if any bleeding call the hospital and they will send an ambulance! It's all due to my naughty placenta being right over the cervix. Won't know more until the 32 week scan 

Hi TQ - glad you feel better, enjoy your pottering. Are you off work for a while? I've got 2 weeks leave starting on Monday, can't wait - although I will probably waste most of it by sleeping. Lucky you getting all those clothes for your girlies.

Hi Sally - You and your wine - you are as bad as my DH. We have 2 empty bottles in our kitchen drunk by him last week and I am starting to like the smell of it again because I went off it at first. When bubs is born I'm gonna drink a bottle of white wine to myself and scoff tonnes of goats cheese until I am sick  That's nice that you can help your friend, good luck to her. Hope your results are ok on Friday and that they give you some useful info.

Hi Tiny - Big welcome to you. I got my drugs before my nurse appointment, Doc Shaker must have wrote your prescription after seeing you in January. Nurse appointment is just to go through what to take when and how to do your jabs. I found it useful to have my drugs first and then I could ask nurse questions about them as you get different needles etc. I think he does usually downreg on suprecur/suprefact or similar - that is your 2 bottles and each bottle lasts almost a week as you will probably only use 0.5ml of it each day. Menopur is your stimming drug and that varies as to how much you need depending on how you respond/your age etc. Uterogestan is your progesterone support (up the front peanuts  for the 2 week wait. The nurse will explain all. Anyway good luck with your appointment and please let us know if any questions - we need some newbies on this thread. I also can't praise Care Sheffield enough - they are all lovely.

Hi Scooby - Yes thanks I saw the animaltastic theme in Next - but I've got my eye on a farm border that I like better that I saw on ebay so I think I will order it and then get some tester pots for the yellow walls to see what goes best. I'm also gonna get some new cupboard door knobs for DHs childhood wardrobe in the shape of tractors or farm animals  It was a handmade solid pine wardrobe his gran had made for him and is still in perfect condition. I've put his new little vests and bibs in the drawers at the bottom of it and they look so cute. See what you think of my border below - poor bubs will be blinded it is so bright!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/THE-FARM-ANIMALS-NURSERY-SELF-ADHESIVE-BORDER-COW-SHEEP_W0QQitemZ170217143485QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170217143485&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

Hi Katy - Come on you, show us a pic of your travel system  What colour is it? and what colour you painting the nursery? How is your giant baby?  questions questions I am being nosey today...

Lots of love 
Karen

/links


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Karen 

That border is bright but is so nice I am sure he won't mind  

Ah no bad news on the  and even worse having those dreams    lets hope they pass through really quickly  

No real news from me got my leaving / maternity do with work tomorrow night so looking forward to that      Having a few drinks then a Chinese  

x x x x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Karen & TQ as well as everyone else. 
Thank you for your information, it has really helped.  I won't have my drugs before tomorrow but do have lots of questions. I have recieved a letter today - bit late really but with information about tomorrow's appointment (though they have put 23rd Aug!!) but keeps stressing we only have this donor for 3 months - they have taken that from 2nd July as well, hopefully this will be ok for tx at end Sept.   Hopefully will feel a bit more informed tomorrow - all feels very daunting at the moment! 

Take care Karen - do what they say!! 

TQ - would love to be choosing furniture ourselves soon! Feels like a dream at the moment - been so many BFNs.  

Hi to everyone else. 
Tiny, trying to feel   and not


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi tiny,

If you already have a donor then they will be starting you when you are ready, perhaps thats why they sent the drugs now, so you could start at day 21 this cycle.  They won't miss you, so don't panic.  Paula gives you all the info, shows you how to do the injections, gives you all the info you need.  You get the info ion stages so not to overwhelem you.  Firstly she will show you the suprecur, then once you are DR'g they will then show you the menupor, and trigger. She will talk you through EC and all the paper. Don't be afriad to ask questions, they are extemly helpful, I am extremly anxious person and was ringing and emailing them more or less every day with some sort of question, and they always had the time to answer my questions.

You will be buying your furniture soon sweetie, don't loose hope, you are under a excellent team at sheffield.

Hi karen - sorry to hear about the lack of nookie, if it makes you feel better we have not since the start of our treatment on January 4th, told to abstain after ET, then till 12wks pregnant, then after all the problems I have had told not to go there at all.  Poor DH,    but he is coping (i think)   I am with you on the dreams mind, why is always the ugly ones,    .  I am off work now, I was signed off two weeks ago, got this week of sick aswell, to take me to the start of my annual leave which starts next monday, so will have had 3 wks sick, 5 weeks annual leave then start my maternity leave in spetember.Will be popping in and out mind still got a few bits to do.

Hi scooby - hope you and horris are well.

TQ.xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

That's another thing to add to my list 

Bottle of wine, lots of goats cheese and SEX! 

That's what I'll be doing in November


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

You'll be too tired


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Bump

Just making sure we stay on the 1st page and we don't drop off.

Hope you are all well.

Love TQ.xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girlies,

gosh you have been busy nattering!  Just had a quick read back...

Hello Tiny and welcome to the thread. Think the others have answered all your questions, and like they say, Care really are fantastic, so you will be in safe hands.  Good luck with your appointment today.  I'm sure Paula will answer all your questions and go through your drugs with you, it can be a bit overwhelming can't it? I only live over the bridge - in Barton so not far from you. Have you started the summer hols yet over there? I work in education too ~ EYP so work with the little ones and we broke up yesterday. Its a great feeling!

Scooby ~ Hello you. I'm pleased to hear that you're ok and haven't gone in to labour just yet! How are you feeling in the warm weather? I'm enjoying the sun but I'm struggling to sleep a bit at night.  Hope you enjoy your chinese later..not long to go til you start your maternity! 

Karen ~ Oh you do make me laugh  You and your dreams... Michael Caine??!  You poor thing you must be stuggling. Oh that has tickled me.  Yes. you must do as they say and take things easy till your next scan to see if that naughty placenta has moved. Good to hear you've got 2 weeks off..what have you got planned..or is it just lots of rest and sleep? Sounds good to me. Just had a peek at bub's border, it's lovely. we will need piccies when it's all done. 

Sally ~ How are you? Hope you enjoyed the wine.  I could almost smell it!  It's lovely you can be there for your friend and offer her advice.  Hope everything goes ok for you on Friday. Will be thinking of you. 

Hi T.Q ~ How are you and the girlies? Sorry to hear you've been in hosp. Hope you are taking it easy. Glad you are off work for now. We've ordered our furniture too, Murano but in the warm oak range.  Love the Zeddy and Parsnip range too. The girls will love it. 

Okay I'll try and do a link to the travel system... it's the grey polka dot one...

http://www.mamasandpapas.co.uk/product-ultima-8-in-1-mpx-chassis/s0003137/type-s/?item1=I00000067&h_item=I00000067&id=s0003137&type=s

What do you think?

Just going to sit outside with a cold drink, 

Chat soon.

Love, Katy. xxx

/links


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Aw that's gorgeous Katy  xxx

I'll be back later on or tomorrow to do some personals as just at work


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=150329.0


----------

